# Recent Picture of You - Part IV :D



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Okay, part three is over sixty pages so here is the new stuff 

My original post was an invite to post pics of you doing just about anything. Vacationing, clowning, with your family- anything you like to share. The only requirement is that it be recent. 

Okay, let the new picture posting commence!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Let me go first 

My eyes look weird in the first one because I have red eye and had to use photo shop to get rid of it- only that it's the free version so doesn't do a great job of it 

Hope you like them  

View attachment resized in blue dress.JPG


View attachment resized sitting on the bed in blue.JPG


View attachment resized face in blue.JPG


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2007)

You got a cute nose


----------



## vaikman (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Okay, part three is over sixty pages so here is the new stuff
> 
> I wonder how many "parts" there´ll be of this lol, but he, it´s fun.
> Gotta get some new pics though lol


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Let me go first
> 
> My eyes look weird in the first one because I have red eye and had to use photo shop to get rid of it- only that it's the free version so doesn't do a great job of it
> 
> Hope you like them



Sweet!!!!!! I like, I like!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> You got a cute nose



Thanks sweetie


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok..here I am...just about out of the bathtub...good thing I used so much bubble bath...*W*...or this would have been paysite material and then some...hope you like....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> Sweet!!!!!! I like, I like!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ Invisible pic, mossy! repost.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Ok..here I am...just about out of the bathtub...good thing I used so much bubble bath...*W*...or this would have been paysite material and then some...hope you like....




I can't see it......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Okay, part three is over sixty pages so here is the new stuff
> 
> My original post was an invite to post pics of you doing just about anything. Vacationing, clowning, with your family- anything you like to share. The only requirement is that it be recent.
> 
> Okay, let the new picture posting commence!


Just posting to get the thread on my list... will be posting a pic of me later... but don't know when...


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks!



Welcome


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok..this is weird...I can see the picture...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Ok..this is weird...I can see the picture...




LIES!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> LIES!!!!



This is the SECOND time in about a week that you have said I was lying. If you do not stop, I will be forced to request a moderator come and give you a cyber smack.


----------



## Shala (Jul 13, 2007)

I took this at my desk just a sec ago....... 

View attachment New Image3.JPG


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 13, 2007)

Shala said:


> I took this at my desk just a sec ago.......



Hello cute one


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> This is the SECOND time in about a week that you have said I was lying. If you do not stop, I will be forced to request a moderator come and give you a cyber smack.




You turn me on when you threaten me...... :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Shala said:


> I took this at my desk just a sec ago.......



You just can't take a bad picture....


----------



## Spanky (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> This is the SECOND time in about a week that you have said I was lying. If you do not stop, I will be forced to request a moderator come and give you a cyber smack.



I found the picture, Mossy! I blew it up nice and big and attached it below for all to see.


----------



## Red (Jul 13, 2007)

Top two are from a dinner last week with my old collage girlies.

Bottom pic is me trying to decide if my lipstick is 'pink enough' to suitably clash with my hair or not for a recent night out, (it got brighter!) 

View attachment gemnme.jpg


View attachment girls3.jpg


View attachment pose.jpg


----------



## Shala (Jul 13, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> Hello cute one



Well hello.....and thank you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Red, you are always gorgeous- I'm so jealous of your natural beauty


----------



## Shala (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You just can't take a bad picture....



Thank you GEF......that's such a nice compliment coming from such a gorgeous girl as you are.


----------



## Shala (Jul 13, 2007)

Red...you are beautiful.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 13, 2007)

And why do they call you Red, again??  

I agree with GEF. Wow.


----------



## Red (Jul 13, 2007)

this is me with a certain someone from these here boards. This was my last night with him before moving away taken about 2 weeks ago. He will be joining me in a few weeks, but I still miss him terribly and I cannot wait to see him again. He may poke me quite hard for putting this up, but I couldn't resist. Miss you dude.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 13, 2007)

Red said:


> this is me with a certain someone from these here boards. This was my last night with him before moving away taken about 2 weeks ago. He will be joining me in a few weeks, but I still miss him terribly and I cannot wait to see him again. He may poke me quite hard for putting this up, but I couldn't resist. Miss you dude.



OMG, thats so adorable!! I can't wait to meet up with and hang out with you guys!! YAY!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 13, 2007)

.................... 

View attachment medan.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 13, 2007)

so fess up. Who's the dude kissing the lady with the cute spider necklace?

<---- Never makes the mistake of not noticing spider necklace.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 13, 2007)

hahaha <3.
no caption necessary! people just like to eat my face.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Ok..here I am...just about out of the bathtub...good thing I used so much bubble bath...*W*...or this would have been paysite material and then some...hope you like....


I think it was a little too much of the bubble bath... The pic got washed away - even the repost from Spanky... :doh:


----------



## supersoup (Jul 13, 2007)

greenie...gorgeous, as always you sassy thing!

mossy...that bubby bath looks amazing...in my mind...

shala, i just want to squeeze you every time i see one of your pictures, you are effing adorable!

red, you are the sexiest pseudo sister ever!! and that fella is miiiiiiiighty cute!  

elle...DAYUM.


----------



## ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD (Jul 13, 2007)

Shala, you are TOO frickin' cute! I loooove your hairstyle. :wubu: 



Shala said:


> I took this at my desk just a sec ago.......


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

At least it was taken in '07.. lol 
It's an attempt.. I don't "do" pictures often.. lol 

View attachment me resized.jpg


----------



## Isa (Jul 13, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> At least it was taken in '07.. lol
> It's an attempt.. I don't "do" pictures often.. lol



It's a very nice picture so get going and "do" more of them.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you very much Isa.. little by little being on Dims is getting me there.. maybe soon i will


----------



## supersoup (Jul 13, 2007)

i don't know what comes over me when there's a camera around...idiot.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

and wish I could pierce my lip like that!  for some reason I'm allergic to face piercings... I pierced my eyebrow twice to no avail...


----------



## Red (Jul 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i don't know what comes over me when there's a camera around...idiot.




Awww man, I miss having my acrylics done, those are really pretty. Good choice freckly sister! 


Also...beautiful dress :wubu:


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 13, 2007)

Recent as of 5 mn ago. Yes, webcam  I still don't have anyone to take my pic :huh: 

View attachment Picture 9.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> Recent as of 5 mn ago. Yes, webcam  I still don't have anyone to take my pic :huh:




Jeez you're stunning- love that beautiful hair!


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Jeez you're stunning- love that beautiful hair!



Gees, you're gonna make me blush! I'm a little envious of EVERY gal on this board!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Let me go first
> 
> My eyes look weird in the first one because I have red eye and had to use photo shop to get rid of it- only that it's the free version so doesn't do a great job of it
> 
> Hope you like them



sweetie..You are too hot for words :wubu:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 13, 2007)

Shala said:


> I took this at my desk just a sec ago.......



You are absolutely, incredibly, and unconditionally GORGEOUS :blush: :wubu:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 13, 2007)

Red said:


> Top two are from a dinner last week with my old collage girlies.
> 
> Bottom pic is me trying to decide if my lipstick is 'pink enough' to suitably clash with my hair or not for a recent night out, (it got brighter!)



Your magical beauty, and delusively alluring charm always shines through in your pictures. :wubu: 

You are truly glamourous personifide :blush:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 13, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ....................



cutie :wubu:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 13, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> At least it was taken in '07.. lol
> It's an attempt.. I don't "do" pictures often.. lol



simply beautiful....keep posting sweetie :wubu:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i don't know what comes over me when there's a camera around...idiot.



I must say that your pics have always stood out to me as just amazing. Your hair, your eyes, your LIPS, your body, your style....simply beautiful :wubu: :blush:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 13, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> Recent as of 5 mn ago. Yes, webcam  I still don't have anyone to take my pic :huh:



damn... you are absolutely gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i don't know what comes over me when there's a camera around...idiot.



I think you are a riot and gorgeous (in a so *not* gay way )


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 13, 2007)

:bow: _new thread..new photo_ :bow:


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 13, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> :bow: _new thread..new photo_ :bow:



A cutie pie :kiss2:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

Taken tonight: 

View attachment reddress200.JPG


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 14, 2007)

Love the nail tips!! So fun!



supersoup said:


> i don't know what comes over me when there's a camera around...idiot.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 14, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Taken tonight:


Beautiful as always, Sandie! As much as I disagree with Wayne from time to time, I have to admit he has fabulous taste in woman.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 14, 2007)

So here are a few pics of me here in merry ol' England. 

James, me and Beard in the garden before we went to the pubs. 






James wanted to take a pic of me doing my hair makeup...my hair wasn't finished, just so you all know.  Of course I could just say I was going for the Amy Winehouse look.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i don't know what comes over me when there's a camera around...idiot.








you inspire me. somewhat. it didn't turn out well. haha

after attempting for a while. i just sort of gave up. haha


----------



## Tina (Jul 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So here are a few pics of me here in merry ol' England.
> 
> James, me and Beard in the garden before we went to the pubs.
> 
> ...



Sasha, you're starting to look very 60s Carnaby Street in that second one. Cute!! Hope you and James have a fabulous time.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 14, 2007)

Here are some from this morning, after taking a break from writing... 

View attachment chair2.jpg


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jul 14, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> At least it was taken in '07.. lol
> It's an attempt.. I don't "do" pictures often.. lol



You are very pretty you should definitely do pics more often


----------



## Red (Jul 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> OMG, thats so adorable!! I can't wait to meet up with and hang out with you guys!! YAY!





Me too!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Beautiful as always, Sandie! As much as I disagree with Wayne from time to time, I have to admit he has fabulous taste in woman.



Oh go on! *blush* :wubu:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 14, 2007)

Red said:


> this is me with a certain someone from these here boards. This was my last night with him before moving away taken about 2 weeks ago. He will be joining me in a few weeks, but I still miss him terribly and I cannot wait to see him again. He may poke me quite hard for putting this up, but I couldn't resist. Miss you dude.



RED - You two are totally adorble together!  Where are you moving to?

And Soupy!!! You re just to cute for words! I love the turquoise dress on you.

Geez, you two could be sisters.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 14, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> you inspire me. somewhat. it didn't turn out well. haha
> 
> after attempting for a while. i just sort of gave up. haha



bwaahahahahaaa!!

you sir, are awesome.

or, 'some.


----------



## Red (Jul 14, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> RED - You two are totally adorble together!  Where are you moving to?
> 
> And Soupy!!! You re just to cute for words! I love the turquoise dress on you.
> 
> Geez, you two could be sisters.



Thanks Sandie!

We are moving to the South West of England, and I can't wait! 


Yup Soupy is my long lost ginger sister too!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 14, 2007)

Red said:


> Thanks Sandie!
> 
> We are moving to the South West of England, and I can't wait!
> 
> ...



so...that's your beau is it...

WHERE'S MINE??


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 14, 2007)

View attachment dimjeans2.jpg


I hope I did this right. Took this one last evening. Mods, if the partial nudity is inappropriate, please feel free to remove! Also, my avatar was taken Thursday night.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> sweetie..You are too hot for words :wubu:




Thank you 

What a coincidence........... that's exactly what I thought when I saw your new recent pic  :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Taken tonight:




Oh wow... gotta love that dress! Dressed to kill- you look absolutely beautiful


----------



## mimosa (Jul 14, 2007)

This is me today. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful as ever  thank you for sharing.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 15, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Beautiful as ever  thank you for sharing.



Thank you.


----------



## djewell (Jul 15, 2007)

i took this today right before work 

View attachment 100_0554.JPG


----------



## djewell (Jul 15, 2007)

mimosa said:


> This is me today. Have a nice day everyone.



que hermosa, chica


----------



## mimosa (Jul 15, 2007)

djewell said:


> que hermosa, chica



Gracias! Que tengas un dia muy Feliz.


----------



## Tina (Jul 15, 2007)

D, your beard totally suits you. Nice. 

Mims, you are a beauty.


----------



## djewell (Jul 15, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Gracias! Que tengas un dia muy Feliz.



cada vez que veo una sonrisa como tuya, tengo un dia feliz.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 15, 2007)

djewell said:


> cada vez que veo una sonrisa como tuya, tengo un dia feliz.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Que lindo......Gracias


----------



## mimosa (Jul 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> D, your beard totally suits you. Nice.
> 
> Mims, you are a beauty.



Thank you kindly, Ms. Tina!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 15, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> View attachment 22767
> 
> 
> I hope I did this right.



I'm gonna go out on a limb and say, You couldn't have done that anymore right if you tried....Great pic, you are stunning!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 15, 2007)

Taken July 13th. Doing what I wish I could to every day.


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 15, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> View attachment 22767
> 
> 
> I hope I did this right. Took this one last evening. Mods, if the partial nudity is inappropriate, please feel free to remove! Also, my avatar was taken Thursday night.



See now...why do you have to go and be soo damn sexy? Hmmm? LOL just kidding...very nice


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Oooops...forgot to post my own picture. lol 

This was from last night...or very early this morning I should say lol
Just a nice friend I made at the Goddess party in Manhatten last night.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2007)

Aurora1 said:


> Oooops...forgot to post my own picture. lol
> 
> This was from last night...or very early this morning I should say lol
> Just a nice friend I made at the Goddess party in Manhatten last night.




Very nice! What a nice looking couple - friend or not


----------



## elle camino (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 15, 2007)

elle camino said:


>



You know how to have fun, and you are also HOTTTTTTTTTTTTT! :wubu:


----------



## elle camino (Jul 15, 2007)

well thanks, muffin!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 16, 2007)

This weekend we decided on a lttle family bonding thing. So, we went to the local tattoo and piercing parlor.  

Charlie got his ear pierced. He has been wanting it for a long time, and he looks much more grown up. Totally a cool dude. Rachael and I, decided to get almost matching tatoos. 

I have a bad scar on my wrist/hand from a car accident 17 years ago. I have always wanted a tattoo to cover it up somewhat, but never got around to it. Well, Rach wanted another tat, (and as she so charmingly does), talked me into this little venture. OK, so it didn't take much talk.  

So, without further ado...here is our tattoo adventure of yesterday in pics:

Showing the scar on my wrist before tat...






Over all view of the shop and our tattoo artist, Brady...






My finished tat (don't pay any attention to the lack of makeup)...






Working on Rachael's...






Out finished tats together...






Yeah, it hurt like a mother. Yeah, it's sore today, but healing well, I think. Would I do it again? The jury is still out on that one.  Am I happy with it? Most definitely! (There are more pictures and info in my Zoints Blog.)

So, how did you all spend your weekend?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 16, 2007)

Those came out so great!


----------



## Kareda (Jul 16, 2007)

OK this site is growing on me and helping my self esteem. I only do "face shots" but I said *F* It and took a whole body shot a minute ago. Please do not mind my wardrobe its hotter then the hinges of hell here and this is what I wear around the house. So in reality this is really truly me and all of me.

Here goes...






Wow, that felt good!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

Kareda said:


> Wow, that felt good!


As good as it feels for you, it looks even better to us.  VERY beautiful!


----------



## Paw Paw (Jul 17, 2007)

Kareda said:


> OK this site is growing on me and helping my self esteem. I only do "face shots" but I said *F* It and took a whole body shot a minute ago. Please do not mind my wardrobe its hotter then the hinges of hell here and this is what I wear around the house. So in reality this is really truly me and all of me.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> ...



HELLLLOOOOOO, KAREDA!

You look like you really enjoyed that. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## GPL (Jul 17, 2007)

Kareda said:


> OK this site is growing on me and helping my self esteem. I only do "face shots" but I said *F* It and took a whole body shot a minute ago. Please do not mind my wardrobe its hotter then the hinges of hell here and this is what I wear around the house. So in reality this is really truly me and all of me.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> ...




You are a beautiful girl, hun!:smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2007)

Kareda said:


> OK this site is growing on me and helping my self esteem. I only do "face shots" but I said *F* It and took a whole body shot a minute ago. Please do not mind my wardrobe its hotter then the hinges of hell here and this is what I wear around the house. So in reality this is really truly me and all of me.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> ...



Awesome girlie, congrats on taking the leap. You're cute as hell....


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's one from this weekend while playing on my cellphone. I really need to do something about getting better undershirts. Ugh.

Also, good double chin action. Still trying to love it, only somewhat successfully.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments (and rep comments too!) I have never felt this good, and I thank each of you for helping me obtain such a great belief in myself!


----------



## Tracy (Jul 17, 2007)

View attachment Tracy2.jpg
Pic of me at work.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I really need to do something about getting better undershirts. Ugh.



I'm betting that very few people here agree with that statement, AFG, and I *do* mean that in a completely lecherous way.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2007)

Tracy said:


> Pic of me at work.



You have a terrific smile, newb!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Here's one from this weekend while playing on my cellphone. I really need to do something about getting better undershirts. Ugh.
> 
> Also, good double chin action. Still trying to love it, only somewhat successfully.



Nicely done. It has a sort of professional feel to it like you know how to "STRIKE A POSEEEEEEEE!!!"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Here's one from this weekend while playing on my cellphone. I really need to do something about getting better undershirts. Ugh.
> 
> *Also, good double chin action. *Still trying to love it, only somewhat successfully.



Good double something else action, too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2007)

Tracy said:


> View attachment 22918
> Pic of me at work.



Your face could light up a room


----------



## GPL (Jul 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Here's one from this weekend while playing on my cellphone. I really need to do something about getting better undershirts. Ugh.
> 
> Also, good double chin action. Still trying to love it, only somewhat successfully.



Looking cute as hell!:smitten: 
You are gorgeous, hun:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Trisha (Jul 17, 2007)

This was taken on Sunday, July 14th, in lovely Door County, Wisconsin.

So, here's me, rockin' the fat bare arms and everything!! 

View attachment medc.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2007)

Trisha said:


> This was taken on Sunday, July 14th, in lovely Door County, Wisconsin.
> 
> So, here's me, rockin' the fat bare arms and everything!!



I so love that dress, and your hair. Great pic with an ocean view


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Here's one from this weekend while playing on my cellphone. I really need to do something about getting better undershirts. Ugh.
> 
> Also, good double chin action. Still trying to love it, only somewhat successfully.



I'm loving this, Honey.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2007)

AFG, Trisha and Tracy... LOVE the new pics!  

Tracy... great smile, Trisha - rock those fat arms girlie, and AFG... yeah, good bewbs.


----------



## Tina (Jul 18, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> This weekend we decided on a lttle family bonding thing. So, we went to the local tattoo and piercing parlor.
> 
> Charlie got his ear pierced. He has been wanting it for a long time, and he looks much more grown up. Totally a cool dude. Rachael and I, decided to get almost matching tatoos.
> 
> ...


Sandie and Rachael, those are simply beautiful!!! Those tats would make me think of getting one, and I'm not much of a tat person. Gorgeous!


Tracy said:


> Pic of me at work.


You're pretty, Tracy. Welcome to Dims! 


activistfatgirl said:


> Here's one from this weekend while playing on my cellphone. I really need to do something about getting better undershirts. Ugh.
> 
> Also, good double chin action. Still trying to love it, only somewhat successfully.


Tiffany, what's wrong with the double chin? It's just a cute, little baby double. And, what undershirt? Honey, I don't think too many people are really paying attention to the shirt when what's inside of it so commands attention.   


Trisha said:


> This was taken on Sunday, July 14th, in lovely Door County, Wisconsin.
> 
> So, here's me, rockin' the fat bare arms and everything!!


Trisha, you keep rockin', girl. Lovely dress, lovely cloudy sky, lovely Trisha. Nice to see a new pic of you.


----------



## GPL (Jul 18, 2007)

Trisha said:


> This was taken on Sunday, July 14th, in lovely Door County, Wisconsin.
> 
> So, here's me, rockin' the fat bare arms and everything!!



Cute picture, hun!:wubu: 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 18, 2007)

Piccies of me I took with the webcam I finally figured out how to use:


----------



## Tracy (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the nice compliments.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 18, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> I hope I did this right. Took this one last evening. Mods, if the partial nudity is inappropriate, please feel free to remove! Also, my avatar was taken Thursday night.



o_o rawr

Very attractive. I'm surprised nobody's commented yet.


----------



## Kaz (Jul 18, 2007)

Right so these are the photos of the day 

Me tryin to entise my doggie 






Woo success helllllllllooooooooooo doggie!






Ah let me take the cam i'll have a pose






Ok Hi Giz (he just had a op on his right eye so yes they are buttons bless him!)






Yeah this is me spreading myself all over 






Time for a quicky






So yes as you can all see ive played the sweet and innocent look of piggy tails short skirt and Pinkness!!!!!

SOUPY.......... I love your nails im gonna have to do a pink tip now!!!!



xxx


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 18, 2007)

Kaz said:


> Right so these are the photos of the day



Holy crap you're cute!

ETA: Just realized that's what I said last time, too.  Still true, though.


----------



## Kaz (Jul 18, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Holy crap you're cute!
> 
> ETA: Just realized that's what I said last time, too.  Still true, though.



It's good i can keep my cuteness to a high level!


----------



## Paw Paw (Jul 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good double something else action, too




What she said.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## GPL (Jul 18, 2007)

Kaz said:


> Right so these are the photos of the day
> 
> Me tryin to entise my doggie
> 
> ...



You look too damn cute, hun!
Love the expression on your face, the hair, the outfit and your tattoo 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha: You look soooo pretty ^-^

Soupersoup: You are so cute. Helplessly cute. Terminally cute. I need to market you as a plush toy. @[email protected]


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 18, 2007)

Babe and I at the WNBA All Star Game this past weekend. 

View attachment tmpphpfXxfnh-1.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 18, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I'm betting that very few people here agree with that statement, AFG, and I *do* mean that in a completely lecherous way.



I see my girlfriend's booobies, la la la la la


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I see my girlfriend's booobies, la la la la la



You should say thank you by showing me/us yours.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 18, 2007)

(I could have sworn I posted this last night, but I must have been dreaming )

I feel very privileged to be among such beautiful people! Great pictures, everyone!



View attachment Copy of 6.jpg


----------



## Red (Jul 18, 2007)

Absolutley excellent photograph!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 18, 2007)

i love that, joy.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 18, 2007)

Joy..wonderful photo...


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 18, 2007)

Kareda: Simply gorgeous looking. I'm glad you had the confidence to post htis.  

Trisha: You look lovely, and the picture is great. All soft tones and pastel colors, very soothing and easy on the eye. I could see putting this picture up in a beachside hotel or a showcase home. 

Kaz: Cute, super sexy, and beautiful. And the dog is a lovable little guy.


I repeat what I said earlier. Going through this thread means falling breifly but passionately in love every couple of pages. @[email protected]


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 18, 2007)

Kaz said:


> Right so these are the photos of the day



Kaz, you are adorable and so is your little dog. What cutie pies you both are. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 18, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Babe and I at the WNBA All Star Game this past weekend.



Ash, you two look so good together. Obviously a perfect fit!  And thanks for sharing the pics of your vacation. Looks you all have a fabulous time.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 18, 2007)

Great new pics, everyone... and Goddess Noir, you're lovely!  What a great smile.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thank you kindly, Ms. Tina!



Where in Colorado? We moved to TX from Colorado a year ago! Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## Canadian (Jul 18, 2007)

So I spent the weekend at Craven country jamboree, which is a huge country music festival held in a farmer's field in the middle of Saskatchewan. There's no shade, no wind because the field is in a valley, and absolutely no drinking restrictions.

So naturally you sit around all day, getting heatstroke and shotgunning beers. Eventually you might make it to the stage to listen to some country music. This year, I caught Adam Gregory, Big & Rich, Gretchen Wilson, Carrie Underwood, and Reba MacIntyre. It's always an awesome time.

How about some pictures... 

First getting to Craven, and still on my first Nalgene Bottle of Rye and Coke. Notice the lack of sunburn and dripping sweat, and relatively sober appearance.







Hi there! I'm drunk and sunburnt now!







The first night, with my buddies girlfriend. I think she's a nutcase.







The next day we had to go to the beach it was so hot. I stole some chick's cowboy hat and struck a very Brokeback Mountain-esque pose.







I took some random big girl two-stepping for an hour one night. That's probably way closer than I should of been holding her, considering her boyfriend was somewhere in the beer gardens. 
Whatever. She wanted me and I probably could of taken her boyfriend. Right?  







That's the weekend in a nutshell. 
Heck of a good time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2007)

GoddessNoir said:


> ........ posted picture




You are absolutely beautiful


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2007)

Canadian said:


> So I spent the weekend at Craven country jamboree, which is a huge country music festival held in a farmer's field in the middle of Saskatchewan. There's no shade, no wind because the field is in a valley, and absolutely no drinking restrictions.
> 
> So naturally you sit around all day, getting heatstroke and shotgunning beers. Eventually you might make it to the stage to listen to some country music. This year, I caught Adam Gregory, Big & Rich, Gretchen Wilson, Carrie Underwood, and Reba MacIntyre. It's always an awesome time.
> 
> ...



I'm so totally jealous of your weekend now........pffffffffffffffff


Great pictures though


----------



## UberAris (Jul 18, 2007)

BOWLING!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2007)

UberAris said:


> BOWLING!



UberCool


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, thanks AnnMarie and GreenEyedFairy! You ladies sure know how to make a gals day.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> BigCutieSasha: You look soooo pretty ^-^
> 
> Soupersoup: You are so cute. Helplessly cute. Terminally cute. I need to market you as a plush toy. @[email protected]



hahaha, as long as i'm in on the profits, market away!!


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 19, 2007)

Today - with my new blond-ish do. 

View attachment eblonde-1.JPG


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 19, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Today - with my new blond-ish do.



love love love the hair!!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2007)

THAT'S IT!! I am getting that damn tatoo on my hand I've been wanting forever. After my surgery - I'm getting one!!!

Yours is gorgeous Sandie and Rachel.




Sandie S-R said:


> This weekend we decided on a lttle family bonding thing. So, we went to the local tattoo and piercing parlor.
> 
> Charlie got his ear pierced. He has been wanting it for a long time, and he looks much more grown up. Totally a cool dude. Rachael and I, decided to get almost matching tatoos.
> 
> ...


----------



## love dubh (Jul 19, 2007)

I spent my week/weekend in D.C., working with my internship, doing 12 hour days. It was demanding, but satisfying.

And on Sunday, I made friends with Jack and Coke. 






I learned what drinking in moderation is. BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 19, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Today - with my new blond-ish do.


Ooh, pretty. 



love dubh said:


> And on Sunday, I made friends with Jack and Coke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Sok, just drink till you pass out the next time, that'll even things out and appease Dionysius (Bacchus, if you will).


----------



## love dubh (Jul 19, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Ooh, pretty.
> 
> 
> 'Sok, just drink till you pass out the next time, that'll even things out and appease Dionysius (Bacchus, if you will).



Oh, I think he's still reeling from my experiment with hydrocodone and whiskey.

It was wake-up-retching-on-a-bathroom-floor good!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 19, 2007)

Your liver called, (s)he wants a raise.


----------



## GPL (Jul 19, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I spent my week/weekend in D.C., working with my internship, doing 12 hour days. It was demanding, but satisfying.
> 
> And on Sunday, I made friends with Jack and Coke.
> 
> ...



Cute picture, hun! So girly.:wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 19, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I spent my week/weekend in D.C., working with my internship, doing 12 hour days. It was demanding, but satisfying.
> 
> And on Sunday, I made friends with Jack and Coke.
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!!! :wubu: 
And hold the fries!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 19, 2007)

You....were in DC....a mere two hours from me...and you didn't call?

I'm going to have to write you up for this.


----------



## Kaz (Jul 19, 2007)

Awww Thanks to everyone for the comments 
Your all a Gorgeous bunch!!

Canadian..... Your fit 

Sorry I shall behave.... At some point today


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 19, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> (I could have sworn I posted this last night, but I must have been dreaming )



That is an absolutely stunning photo, I love the framing. Fantastic! I love the B&W look, too. Very dramatic. My compliments to the photographer!

Brenda


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 19, 2007)

From last night out being silly with the girls ... 

View attachment tree small.JPG


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 19, 2007)

here is another 

View attachment face small tree.JPG


----------



## Paw Paw (Jul 19, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful shot, Goddess! But, you cannot take a bad pic.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 19, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> From last night out being silly with the girls ...



wtf, you're not even _in _the photo! It's just a picture of a goddamn tree!


----------



## love dubh (Jul 19, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You....were in DC....a mere two hours from me...and you didn't call?
> 
> I'm going to have to write you up for this.



If I hadn't been working 12 hours a day, I would have been snugglin' in your bed with you. It saddens me as well.


----------



## djewell (Jul 19, 2007)

y'all are so gorgeous


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Jul 19, 2007)

Canadian said:


> So I spent the weekend at Craven country jamboree, which is a huge country music festival held in a farmer's field in the middle of Saskatchewan. There's no shade, no wind because the field is in a valley, and absolutely no drinking restrictions.
> 
> So naturally you sit around all day, getting heatstroke and shotgunning beers. Eventually you might make it to the stage to listen to some country music. This year, I caught Adam Gregory, Big & Rich, Gretchen Wilson, Carrie Underwood, and Reba MacIntyre. It's always an awesome time.



Aww I wanted to go to that! Great pictures though.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 19, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I spent my week/weekend in D.C., working with my internship, doing 12 hour days. It was demanding, but satisfying.
> 
> And on Sunday, I made friends with Jack and Coke.
> 
> ...



You suck  ...I wish I was that sexy when drinking :smitten:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 19, 2007)

love dubh said:


>


Oooh - so pretty! 

You resemble (or, vice-versa) Alexis Bledel... pardon if this is the eleventy-third time you've heard that. 

View attachment alexis.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 19, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I spent my week/weekend in D.C., working with my internship, doing 12 hour days. It was demanding, but satisfying.
> 
> And on Sunday, I made friends with Jack and Coke.
> 
> ...





Good lord..you are gorgeous.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 19, 2007)

wuz up world? 

View attachment Brandon08a.jpg


View attachment Brandon12a.jpg


View attachment Brandon13a.jpg


----------



## Trisha (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!! Made my day! :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Jul 19, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> wuz up world?



You are a cutie. Have a nice day.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you all for your compliments. I'm going to go and be a pompous ass now.  

And who is Alexis Bledel?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 19, 2007)

The daughter on Gilmore Girls, apparently.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 19, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I spent my week/weekend in D.C., working with my internship, doing 12 hour days. It was demanding, but satisfying.
> 
> And on Sunday, I made friends with Jack and Coke.
> 
> ...



Your magical beauty, and delusively alluring charm always shines through in your pictures. :wubu: 

You are truly glamourous personifide :blush: 

thanks for sharing  

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the comments about my pic....most appreciated.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> wuz up world?



Great photos- thanks for sharing


----------



## Tassel (Jul 19, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i don't know what comes over me when there's a camera around...idiot.



You look Beautiful there! :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 20, 2007)

Canadian said:


> So I spent the weekend at Craven country jamboree, which is a huge country music festival held in a farmer's field in the middle of Saskatchewan. There's no shade, no wind because the field is in a valley, and absolutely no drinking restrictions.
> So naturally you sit around all day, getting heatstroke and shotgunning beers. Eventually you might make it to the stage to listen to some country music. This year, I caught Adam Gregory, Big & Rich, Gretchen Wilson, Carrie Underwood, and Reba MacIntyre. It's always an awesome time.
> How about some pictures...
> First getting to Craven, and still on my first Nalgene Bottle of Rye and Coke. Notice the lack of sunburn and dripping sweat, and relatively sober appearance.
> ...



Great pix, Cahoonanian


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i don't know what comes over me when there's a camera around...idiot.



I love that pix, and I love those pink tips! hah! too naughty. seriously, though. want me nails like that. fun.

ETA: I will never get caught up with this thread! Everyone so cute and delicious, I need a spoon.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 20, 2007)

Tassel said:


> You look Beautiful there! :wubu: :smitten:


oy, thank ya! 


liz (di-va) said:


> I love that pix, and I love those pink tips! hah! too naughty. seriously, though. want me nails like that. fun.
> 
> ETA: I will never get caught up with this thread! Everyone so cute and delicious, I need a spoon.



:batting: and yes, the lady at the salon thought i was nutty when i asked for it, but i love them!


----------



## Tassel (Jul 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> oy, thank ya!
> QUOTE]
> 
> You're very welcome!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 20, 2007)

<sigh>.....and I could have gotten you tours of things that hardly anyone cares about......

And I agree with the Alexis thing. She's the kid from that Mom and Daughter show, the one with the good writing before Amy Palladino left, and the junior hooker from Sin City



love dubh said:


> I spent my week/weekend in D.C., working with my internship, doing 12 hour days. It was demanding, but satisfying.


----------



## volatile (Jul 20, 2007)

Taken today.


I was bored. 

View attachment dork 024.jpg


View attachment dork 035.jpg


View attachment dork 040.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 20, 2007)

Aw man! I missed a few days, and there's no way I can comment on everyone. Seriously, though... these are some hot/sexy/funny/artful photos. 

BigSexy, I love that hiding behind the tree photo. So cute!


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 20, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> *photo here*



What a sweet photo. You two are so cute together!


----------



## Kareda (Jul 20, 2007)

volatile said:


> Taken today.
> 
> 
> I was bored.



LOVE your eyes! Very pretty! Are those your real lashes? If they are what type of mascara do you use - or are they extremely long regardless?


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah its the first time we met, and i think that was the second day we hung out together. Was so glad i met her though.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 20, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Aw man! I missed a few days, and there's no way I can comment on everyone. Seriously, though... these are some hot/sexy/funny/artful photos.
> 
> BigSexy, I love that hiding behind the tree photo. So cute!



Same here! I enjoy this thread but haven't been able to keep up. QuantumXL very nice pic of you guys!

I very seldom get a good picture of MtnMaiden, my daughter and I on the motorcycle because our driveway is so steep. Here is a pic that was take 2 weekends ago at a motorcycle event in our town.

Stan 

View attachment h_and_h_origs.jpg


----------



## Midori (Jul 21, 2007)

What beautiful pictures! This is an incredibly vulnerable but liberating experience since this is all brand new to me but I might as well jump in and share. Just by way of explanation ... I am currently almost bald! I have a friend who has breast cancer, had one breast removed and is on chemo and is losing her hair. In order to support her I cut off the one thing I loved about myself -- my hair because I felt that she didn't have any choice and I didn't want her to go through being bald alone. She is a fighter and I just felt I wanted to support her in a positive way. Sooooo ... I colored my blond hair bright pink (pink for breast cancer awareness) then we cut it into a mohawk and then I shaved it all off about a week later. These pics were taken about 6 weeks ago.

&#9834;midori 

View attachment midori13.jpg


View attachment midori12.jpg


View attachment midori11.jpg


View attachment midori10.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 21, 2007)

Those are beautiful pics Midori! That was an incredible act of devotion towards your friend with breast cancer, you seem like a wonderful and dedicated friend during her time of need. My sister is recovering from breast cancer, she just had a double mastectomy so I can completely imagine what the both of you are feeling.

I'm glad you took the leap and posted your pictures, you seem like a beautiful and wonderful person. I wish you the best of adventure here in Dimensions, and that you meet many caring people, make friendships and enjoy this place.

See you on the web boards!

Stan


----------



## supersoup (Jul 21, 2007)

volatile said:


> Taken today.
> 
> 
> I was bored.



cuuuuuuute! we should so hang out someday!


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 21, 2007)

mimosa said:


> You are a cutie. Have a nice day.


Thank you hot stuff!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2007)

Whilst digging in the pantry for a new squeeze bottle of mustard, I discovered four half-full jars of Skippy Super-Chunk Peanut Butter. Not only did I think it was a jaw-dropping experience... but Mrs. Fuzzy thought it was worth a picture. 

View attachment pbutter.jpg


----------



## volatile (Jul 21, 2007)

Kareda said:


> LOVE your eyes! Very pretty! Are those your real lashes? If they are what type of mascara do you use - or are they extremely long regardless?



Thanks!
Yup they are my own lashes & nope, my lashes are not really long or thick. lol I just use Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara. I apply two coats. Let the 1st one dry really good then go at it again.


----------



## volatile (Jul 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> cuuuuuuute! we should so hang out someday!



Definitely! Just name the time & place.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 21, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I very seldom get a good picture of MtnMaiden, my daughter and I on the motorcycle because our driveway is so steep. Here is a pic that was take 2 weekends ago at a motorcycle event in our town.
> 
> Stan



I love pictures of you and your family. I also love the sidecar! 



Midori said:


> What beautiful pictures! This is an incredibly vulnerable but liberating experience since this is all brand new to me but I might as well jump in and share. Just by way of explanation ... I am currently almost bald! I have a friend who has breast cancer, had one breast removed and is on chemo and is losing her hair. In order to support her I cut off the one thing I loved about myself -- my hair because I felt that she didn't have any choice and I didn't want her to go through being bald alone. She is a fighter and I just felt I wanted to support her in a positive way. Sooooo ... I colored my blond hair bright pink (pink for breast cancer awareness) then we cut it into a mohawk and then I shaved it all off about a week later. These pics were taken about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> &#9834;midori



You are an incredibly supportive friend. (And gorgeous, btw. I dig the pink!)



Fuzzy said:


> Whilst digging in the pantry for a new squeeze bottle of mustard, I discovered four half-full jars of Skippy Super-Chunk Peanut Butter. Not only did I think it was a jaw-dropping experience... but Mrs. Fuzzy thought it was worth a picture.



Mrs. Fuzzy was right! So, I think finding 4 half-full jars of Skippy Super-Chunk is a sign that one ought to make a batch of Chocolate Peanutbutter Bars!


----------



## This1Yankee (Jul 21, 2007)

I am so bored. My car is broken, and after 3 hours of trying to fit a circle into a square, I gave up. Decided to take new pictures instead.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 21, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I am so bored. My car is broken, and after 3 hours of trying to fit a circle into a square, I gave up. Decided to take new pictures instead.



Nice pic. Pretty.


----------



## yasuko_latexcat (Jul 21, 2007)

I've got my new digital camera today. Just goofing off by making a quick shot of my lovehandles.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 21, 2007)

Midori said:


> What beautiful pictures! This is an incredibly vulnerable but liberating experience since this is all brand new to me but I might as well jump in and share. Just by way of explanation ... I am currently almost bald! I have a friend who has breast cancer, had one breast removed and is on chemo and is losing her hair. In order to support her I cut off the one thing I loved about myself -- my hair because I felt that she didn't have any choice and I didn't want her to go through being bald alone. She is a fighter and I just felt I wanted to support her in a positive way. Sooooo ... I colored my blond hair bright pink (pink for breast cancer awareness) then we cut it into a mohawk and then I shaved it all off about a week later. These pics were taken about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> &#9834;midori



Oh my God, what an amazing gesture of friendship and support. I can't even think.... my mother went through breast cancer, but thankfully was spared chemo/radiation by catching it very early and treating it very aggressively. 

I hope I would have the courage to do something similar if someone I loved was going through something so scary.


----------



## biodieselman (Jul 21, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> ...I very seldom get a good picture of MtnMaiden, my daughter and I on the motorcycle because our driveway is so steep. Here is a pic that was take 2 weekends ago at a motorcycle event in our town.
> 
> Stan



Stan, that is one cool bike you have. You must get a lot of questions about it where ever you go.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 21, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Whilst digging in the pantry for a new squeeze bottle of mustard, I discovered four half-full jars of Skippy Super-Chunk Peanut Butter. Not only did I think it was a jaw-dropping experience... but Mrs. Fuzzy thought it was worth a picture.




hahahaha... I'm alone in the house and I have 3 jars of peanut butter going... I'm just as confused as you.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 21, 2007)

Midori..lots of nice pictures in this thread, but yours is special and in a class all its own *S*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 21, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


>


Has anyone ever told you you should really be bored more often? 


yasuko_latexcat said:


> I've got my new digital camera today. Just goofing off by making a quick shot of my lovehandles.


Nice tummy.


----------



## BigCutieRobyn (Jul 21, 2007)

This was taken today. That's my baby cousin on my shoulders. I love that kid!


----------



## Red (Jul 21, 2007)

Midori said:


> Just by way of explanation ... I am currently almost bald! I have a friend who has breast cancer, had one breast removed and is on chemo and is losing her hair. In order to support her I cut off the one thing I loved about myself -- my hair because I felt that she didn't have any choice and I didn't want her to go through being bald alone.
> &#9834;midori




What an excellent gesture.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jul 21, 2007)

Mimosa: THANX!!! your picture ain't so bad either, lady 

Wags: Aww. Well, I am bored a hell of a lot, I don't know if I can get any moreso.

Robyn: Cute bathing suit!!! In fact, I like the red one too, where did you get'em?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 21, 2007)

BigCutieRobyn said:


> This was taken today. That's my baby cousin on my shoulders. I love that kid!



So adorable, both of you. Great suit too, Robyn.



This1Yankee said:


> I am so bored. My car is broken, and after 3 hours of trying to fit a circle into a square, I gave up. Decided to take new pictures instead.



Yankee, I just love your eyes. I don't think I've told you before, so it's about time. How alluring you are!


----------



## BigCutieRobyn (Jul 21, 2007)

The tankini was a luck out a Dilliards in the plus size section! And the red was a special order off of American Eagle. 

Thanks! I love bathing suits hehe.


----------



## lemmink (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow Midori--that's such an amazing thing to do. And the mohawk looks pretty bleedin' spunky too.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 22, 2007)

Very beautiful pics everybody!

Thanks Out.of.habit and Biodieselman! We do get lots of questions about the sidecar. Riding the Ural is a great way to meet people.


out.of.habit said:


> I love pictures of you and your family. I also love the sidecar!
> ...





biodieselman said:


> Stan, that is one cool bike you have. You must get a lot of questions about it where ever you go.




That is a funny picture Fuzzy. You need to start a thread in the Foodee board and ask people if they know what a "Peanut butter suprise" looks like, and then post that picture!


Fuzzy said:


> Whilst digging in the pantry for a new squeeze bottle of mustard, I discovered four half-full jars of Skippy Super-Chunk Peanut Butter. Not only did I think it was a jaw-dropping experience... but Mrs. Fuzzy thought it was worth a picture.



Stan


----------



## ssbbwpunkgirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> :bow: _new thread..new photo_ :bow:



welll...helllllooooo lol  just kiddin..or am I?


----------



## Mishty (Jul 22, 2007)

Went to see Corey Smith perform in Rome GA, this weekend...
Drank a little to much, and of course the only pictures that got taken were drunken ones:




the whole "cold shower and coffee" to sober someone up, was a flop!





The Chinese take out helped though :batting: 





the next morning I was looking for a phone number and someone snapped this one....



thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## BigCutieRobyn (Jul 22, 2007)

WEEEIRD...RyanFA was in Rome, GA this weekend. He's gonna be mad when he hears he missed you guys!!!!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jul 22, 2007)

I've never posted pics on this site but after going through the thread, I figured....why not?! Hope I do this right. 

View attachment Bike.jpg


----------



## weezer1717 (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been on this board for I don't know how long! I guess it's time for me to actually post a few pics!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 22, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I've never posted pics on this site but after going through the thread, I figured....why not?! Hope I do this right.


You did it exactly right.


----------



## Red (Jul 22, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I've never posted pics on this site but after going through the thread, I figured....why not?! Hope I do this right.



That is a really pretty photograph, very well composed and natural too.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's another one. Thanks Wagimawr for showing me how to resize it.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jul 22, 2007)

Red said:


> That is a really pretty photograph, very well composed and natural too.


Thank you. It was at my dad's 50th birthday party and I had had a few drinks by then  It's my cousin's bike.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 22, 2007)

This is me today.... I was taking pics for my group and thought I'd share this one...  

View attachment 07_22_07.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful.

But you knew that.


----------



## GPL (Jul 22, 2007)

Girl, you are totally cute:wubu:


----------



## GPL (Jul 22, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I am so bored. My car is broken, and after 3 hours of trying to fit a circle into a square, I gave up. Decided to take new pictures instead.



You are so beautiful:wubu:


----------



## GPL (Jul 22, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> Here's another one. Thanks Wagimawr for showing me how to resize it.



You are a cutie:wubu: 
Thank you for posting.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you GPL. Sure know how to make a girl feel good.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 22, 2007)

*Shrugs* Nothing special. Just driving. 

View attachment IM000043a.jpg


----------



## Canadian (Jul 22, 2007)

The pictures are still rolling in from my last weekend, and I had to post a couple more. All apologies.  












We had a time.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 22, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> *Shrugs* Nothing special. Just driving.



Nothing special? Psh! Wait till C.D.Angel shows up! She'll tell you!


----------



## ssbbwpunkgirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Canadian said:


> The pictures are still rolling in from my last weekend, and I had to post a couple more. All apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Can I go with you next year?! Cuz it looks like fun as hell!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 22, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Went to see Corey Smith perform in Rome GA, this weekend...
> Drank a little to much, and of course the only pictures that got taken were drunken ones:



Very cute, looks like a fun weekend.  




mpls_girl26 said:


> I've never posted pics on this site but after going through the thread, I figured....why not?! Hope I do this right.





weezer1717 said:


> I've been on this board for I don't know how long! I guess it's time for me to actually post a few pics!



Very nice contributions, newbies!!


----------



## mimosa (Jul 22, 2007)

weezer1717 said:


> I've been on this board for I don't know how long! I guess it's time for me to actually post a few pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 22, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Also, good double chin action. Still trying to love it, only somewhat successfully.



But it's so cute! It's literally a _*second*_ chin to adore.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 22, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> *Shrugs* Nothing special. Just driving.



Nice smile


----------



## mimosa (Jul 22, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Went to see Corey Smith perform in Rome GA, this weekend...
> Drank a little to much, and of course the only pictures that got taken were drunken ones:
> 
> 
> ...



I miss GA! Just moved away from there. I hope you had a good time.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks!! 





GPL said:


> Girl, you are totally cute:wubu:





Wagimawr said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> But you knew that.


----------



## Midori (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok since I posted the SHOCKER pics of me with pink hair ... I figured I'd post a couple more now that my hair is starting to grow back. It's really been surreal for me to be bald and then to have almost no hair. It was a difficult thing esteem wise but even stranger ... almost unanimously all my friends think I should keep my hair really short which I have never even considered doing. I don't get it ... I have never had any plan NOT to grow it back out ~shrugs~ Go figure ... anyways ... here it is as of last night ... 

&#9834;midori 

View attachment midori20.jpg


View attachment midori22.jpg


View attachment midori23.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 23, 2007)

love dubh said:


> If I hadn't been working 12 hours a day, I would have been snugglin' in your bed with you. It saddens me as well.



You're forgiven, then, I suppose. 

*issues you a snuggle raincheck*


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 23, 2007)

Midori said:


> Ok since I posted the SHOCKER pics of me with pink hair ... I figured I'd post a couple more now that my hair is starting to grow back. It's really been surreal for me to be bald and then to have almost no hair. It was a difficult thing esteem wise but even stranger ... almost unanimously all my friends think I should keep my hair really short which I have never even considered doing. I don't get it ... I have never had any plan NOT to grow it back out ~shrugs~ Go figure ... anyways ... here it is as of last night ...
> 
> &#9834;midori


 Gorgeous, and that beautiful work of art on your thigh is amazing, too!


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 23, 2007)

Midori said:


> Ok since I posted the SHOCKER pics of me with pink hair ... I figured I'd post a couple more now that my hair is starting to grow back. It's really been surreal for me to be bald and then to have almost no hair. It was a difficult thing esteem wise but even stranger ... almost unanimously all my friends think I should keep my hair really short which I have never even considered doing. I don't get it ... I have never had any plan NOT to grow it back out ~shrugs~ Go figure ... anyways ... here it is as of last night ...
> 
> &#9834;midori


That's a nice tat!!! Very hot!!! What ever issues you have with the way you look I hope you get rid of them soon 'cause sweetheart, YOU ARE CUTE AS HELL. Anyone tells you different, send them my way and I will be more than happy to kick the crap out of them.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 23, 2007)

By the way, I think you look good with short hair 

View attachment midori20.jpg


----------



## GPL (Jul 23, 2007)

A new one of me, taken yesterday in the woods 




Don't mind the umbrella, lol.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 23, 2007)

Midori said:


> Ok since I posted the SHOCKER pics of me with pink hair ... I figured I'd post a couple more now that my hair is starting to grow back. It's really been surreal for me to be bald and then to have almost no hair. It was a difficult thing esteem wise but even stranger ... almost unanimously all my friends think I should keep my hair really short which I have never even considered doing. I don't get it ... I have never had any plan NOT to grow it back out ~shrugs~ Go figure ... anyways ... here it is as of last night ...
> 
> &#9834;midori



What an inspiring woman you are! And I'll jump on the bandwagon about that tattoo, it's beautiful (like you!)


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 23, 2007)

GPL said:


> A new one of me, taken yesterday in the woods
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So rare we get to see the handsome Mr. GPL!


----------



## Paw Paw (Jul 23, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> That's a nice tat!!! Very hot!!! What ever issues you have with the way you look I hope you get rid of them soon 'cause sweetheart, YOU ARE CUTE AS HELL. Anyone tells you different, send them my way and I will be more than happy to kick the crap out of them.




Right beside ya Bro!

I love that work! Any chance of a shot of it?

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jul 23, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is me today.... I was taking pics for my group and thought I'd share this one...




Red Heads Rock!!!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you!! 




Paw Paw said:


> Red Heads Rock!!!
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2007)

Midori said:


> Ok since I posted the SHOCKER pics of me with pink hair ... I figured I'd post a couple more now that my hair is starting to grow back. It's really been surreal for me to be bald and then to have almost no hair. It was a difficult thing esteem wise but even stranger ... almost unanimously all my friends think I should keep my hair really short which I have never even considered doing. I don't get it ... I have never had any plan NOT to grow it back out ~shrugs~ Go figure ... anyways ... here it is as of last night ...
> 
> &#9834;midori




OoOOOoOoO I LOVE that leg tattoo :smitten: 

You have some very lovely features- great pictures


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> *Shrugs* Nothing special. Just driving.




Love that look on your face


----------



## Aliena (Jul 23, 2007)

This is a camping trip to Cave Run Lake DH and I took about a month back. It's atop of Tater Knob Hill. I climbed over 300 stairs to get there and damn it, I got some pictures as proof! 








And the top, right at the foot of the fire tower:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 23, 2007)

Aliena said:


> This is a camping trip to Cave Run Lake DH and I took about a month back. It's atop of Tater Knob Hill. I climbed over 300 stairs to get there and damn it, I got some pictures as proof!



Damn right. I'm so impressed! Great shot!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 23, 2007)

Aliena said:


> This is a camping trip to Cave Run Lake DH and I took about a month back. It's atop of Tater Knob Hill. I climbed over 300 stairs to get there and damn it, I got some pictures as proof!


 Something to be proud of! Beautiful pics, Aliena..thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 23, 2007)

We had a b-day for Charlie/going away party this last Saturday. Here are a few pics from the fun and merriment.

Charlie playing his drum set





My new tattoo...it's healing nicely! LOL





Me cutting the birthday cake


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 23, 2007)

More from our party this weekend...






Me, Charlie (the birthday boy), and Rachael






My husband Guy, who rarely lets me take his picture. 






And me, showing off my new tattoo. 

We had a wonderful party with lots of good food, family, friends and fun!!

What more could you ask for?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 24, 2007)

Some webcam shots tonight, sporting the new chinstrap beard (Commander Riker, eat your heart out), $20 haircut and my impeccable charm (not to mention my overwhelming modesty).

I love how the interior fluorescents of my office amplify the ever-expanding cranial archipelago that is my hair thinning out. Then again, it's not so much baldness as it is a permanent southward migration down my BACK. 

View attachment 000127.jpg


View attachment 000232.jpg


View attachment 000327.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> More from our party this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, beautiful family all with the same smiles to match!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> More from our party this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are so cute, Sandie! And your family looks so happy! I'm glad you all had fun!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2007)

Aliena said:


> This is a camping trip to Cave Run Lake DH and I took about a month back. It's atop of Tater Knob Hill. I climbed over 300 stairs to get there and damn it, I got some pictures as proof!





OooOoOoO Nice to see you posting again!  Wonderful pics- I love the hat


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Some webcam shots tonight, sporting the new chinstrap beard (Commander Riker, eat your heart out), $20 haircut and my impeccable charm (not to mention my overwhelming modesty).
> 
> I love how the interior fluorescents of my office amplify the ever-expanding cranial archipelago that is my hair thinning out. Then again, it's not so much baldness as it is a permanent southward migration down my BACK.



I really love your smile


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 24, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> More from our party this weekend...
> Me, Charlie (the birthday boy), and Rachael
> My husband Guy, who rarely lets me take his picture.
> And me, showing off my new tattoo.
> ...



Sandie, I hope my skin looks half that good...well, now, actually. Yer amazing! Best of luck in OH, R


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 24, 2007)

At a friend's house last night. A couple of drinks and some dancing later and the white tee had to come off. Man it was hot in there. 

View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


View attachment Untitled-3.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Jul 25, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Damn right. I'm so impressed! Great shot!



Thank you! I was nervous I wouldn't make it, but was all giddy like a kid in a candy shop with a $20 bill when I did! I didn't go to the tower, because there weren't any stairs the last 15' and I didn't trust my balance on the steep ground. 

My DH is quite the photographer!


----------



## Aliena (Jul 25, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Something to be proud of! Beautiful pics, Aliena..thanks for sharing!!



Thank you JJ!


----------



## Aliena (Jul 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OooOoOoO Nice to see you posting again!  Wonderful pics- I love the hat



Thank you GEF! I'm glad to be back. This summer has been somewhat hectic! (in a good way)

I got the hat at Wallyworld for less than $3. It's my fishin' hat. 

See:






It was a 5 day camping trip and we had such a fantastic time!


----------



## Paw Paw (Jul 25, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Thank you GEF! I'm glad to be back. This summer has been somewhat hectic! (in a good way)
> 
> I got the hat at Wallyworld for less than $3. It's my fishin' hat.
> 
> ...



LOL! I hope you had plenty of bread to go with that fish.

My daughter's would scream to keep it.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Aliena (Jul 25, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> LOL! I hope you had plenty of bread to go with that fish.
> 
> My daughter's would scream to keep it.
> 
> ...



Oh my no...LoL! I made the DH put the baby back in the drink. 

Heck, I felt soooooooo guilty for letting the poor thing bite into that hook. And we don't even want to discuss how I tripped (for 2 weeks afterwards) on sticking the poor lil'worms on the hook too. I was an emotional wreck! :doh: 


I did enjoy the sunsets though while sitting on the shoreline with a pole in my hand. Ammmmmaaaaaazing!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 25, 2007)

Couple of pool pics from the NAAFA convention in Chicago.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Couple of pool pics from the NAAFA convention in Chicago.



SVS, You look like a a beautiful Mermaid!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 25, 2007)

Randi, that's a sexy suit! Rawr!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank ya, thank ya, Bets and Mim


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 26, 2007)

OOH beat me to it. Yeah, that looks like a mighty sexy suit top there, SVS. Might I ask where you got it?


----------



## AmyRedd84 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are a few of me, within the last week or so. These are photos, of me in everyday life, being, goofy, silly and sexy. Just having fun at life I guess! 


















And then this a a photo that I just recently took and then changed a bit!


----------



## dragorat (Jul 26, 2007)

*OK...I was in a goofy mood & snapped these with my webcam.* 

View attachment SecretFromAFriend.jpg


View attachment Just me again.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2007)

dragorat said:


> *OK...I was in a goofy mood & snapped these with my webcam.*




Lol- you must have known this whimsical woman would love that dragon picture


----------



## dragorat (Jul 26, 2007)

*I just posted that & I got back to the main board & you'd already posted a reply!Do you recognize the dragon?....
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2007)

dragorat said:


> *I just posted that & I got back to the main board & you'd already posted a reply!Do you recognize the dragon?....
> *



He looks familiar..... but I can't place him


----------



## dragorat (Jul 26, 2007)

*That's the wife of Donkey & the mother of his Drageys & Donkons(my own words....lol) *


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 26, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> OOH beat me to it. Yeah, that looks like a mighty sexy suit top there, SVS. Might I ask where you got it?



eBay! I would have paid anything for it - I wanted it so bad! 

It was a couple of years ago.

oh, and glad you like it!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 26, 2007)

All these crazy pictures make me want to take some more of my own


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hubby took this earlier.. we were goofing around with the new camera card and I thought this was semi-ok.  So here ya go  

View attachment Picture 003.jpg


----------



## Midori (Jul 27, 2007)

OK so ... i was camera happy tonight ... 

&#9834;midori 

View attachment midori5.jpg


View attachment midori1.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 27, 2007)

Midori said:


> OK so ... i was camera happy tonight ...
> 
> &#9834;midori



Nice kitty


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 27, 2007)

Midori said:


> OK so ... i was camera happy tonight ...
> 
> &#9834;midori





SO gorgeous! (and the kitty is cute, too)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2007)

Midori said:


> OK so ... i was camera happy tonight ...
> 
> &#9834;midori




Jeez, that's one stunningly beautiful cat! I like the pretty blue top, too. You got it going on, Lady


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 27, 2007)

Half face


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 27, 2007)

Sunnie, that's a little more than semi-okay, gorgeous. 

Midori, you're so photogenic. Every photo of you is beautiful.

Surly, so pretty! May we have s'more?


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 27, 2007)

But, here I am with new hair AND new specs!! I'm going for Victoria Beckham hair, and have a while to go, but we'll get there...

Hugs, 

View attachment newglasses.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 27, 2007)

Cute hair and specs!! I like 'em!! 




MissStacie said:


> But, here I am with new hair AND new specs!! I'm going for Victoria Beckham hair, and have a while to go, but we'll get there...
> 
> Hugs,


----------



## mimosa (Jul 28, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> But, here I am with new hair AND new specs!! I'm going for Victoria Beckham hair, and have a while to go, but we'll get there...
> 
> Hugs,



Aww..you look like a sweetie.


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 28, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Cute hair and specs!! I like 'em!!




Aw..thank you Violet...I like them, too...now if I could just get my hair to grow 5 inches overnight...I'd be happy!

Hugs,


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 28, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Aww..you look like a sweetie.




Thank you, Mimosa! You're a dollie, too!

Hugs,


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 28, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> But, here I am with new hair AND new specs!! I'm going for Victoria Beckham hair, and have a while to go, but we'll get there...
> 
> Hugs,



so beautiful as always Miss Stacie :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 28, 2007)

Aurora 1:

very pretty

giddyup!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2007)

We went to a big street fair held downtown today- the Geico booth was giving out free polaroids so I had to get mine  

View attachment Bele Chere Carol.JPG


----------



## mossystate (Jul 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We went to a big street fair held downtown today- the Geico booth was giving out free polaroids so I had to get mine



 Green ( to gecko ): Is that a half eaten grasshopper in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me


that's a great picture..


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We went to a big street fair held downtown today- the Geico booth was giving out free polaroids so I had to get mine



Ditch the gecko and come stand with me. Wow, lovely


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Green ( to gecko ): Is that a half eaten grasshopper in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me
> that's a great picture..



 



Rojodi said:


> Ditch the gecko and come stand with me. Wow, lovely



Thanks, you two Sweeties


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 28, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> Ditch the gecko and come stand with me. Wow, lovely


*cuts in line* ME FIRST


----------



## Ash (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok, I look crooked, but I'm actually just leaning. 

View attachment HPIM1433_edited.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 28, 2007)

Crooked chicks are hawt. 

Great pic! You look awesome


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 28, 2007)

At the beach with the kids(I run a youth centre) for our beach day. We try to go once a week. 

View attachment Beach 07.jpg


----------



## Paul (Jul 28, 2007)

This picture was taken on July 21 at my niece's wedding. I'm in shorts as it been boiling hot here in Manitoba.


----------



## Paul (Jul 28, 2007)

WOW! I love the top Ashely. You are lovely....mmmmmmmm!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 28, 2007)

Ashley how lovely are you!!!! That top rocks too... love it!!!! 








Ashley said:


> Ok, I look crooked, but I'm actually just leaning.
> 
> View attachment 23707


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 28, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Sunnie, that's a little more than semi-okay, gorgeous.



Awwwwwwwww. Thanks  *hug*



MissStacie said:


> But, here I am with new hair AND new specs!! I'm going for Victoria Beckham hair, and have a while to go, but we'll get there...
> 
> Hugs,




Oh.My.Goodness. I LOVE your glasses, MissStacie!!!!!!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 28, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Ok, I look crooked, but I'm actually just leaning.
> 
> View attachment 23707



holy sexpot batman.

<---- swooning.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 28, 2007)

Myself just being...well...me...

Yes I wear glasses, most of the time...no I don't wear them when taking pictures most times, because I can see my monitor and most things without them. 

View attachment Image164.JPG


View attachment Image172.JPG


View attachment Image173.JPG


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Ok, I look crooked, but I'm actually just leaning.
> 
> View attachment 23707



Where DID you get that top, Ashley?! HOT, GIRLY! (Oh, see? So excited I'm shouting!)


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 29, 2007)

View attachment Mellie1_cropped.jpg



I call this...Ode To Long Lovely Locks
This was taken on 7-24-07 as a memorial to my soon-to-be-shorn hair. I'm donating more than 10" to Locks Of Love next week.


----------



## Hefty Honey (Jul 29, 2007)

This is the outfit that I wore to the plus sized fashion show on friday night :happy: 

View attachment Fashion Show Outfit.jpg


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 29, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> But, here I am with new hair AND new specs!! I'm going for Victoria Beckham hair, and have a while to go, but we'll get there...
> 
> Hugs,


That's a hot look. Not too many people can pull of the glasses. Especially with that hair cut. It's crazy hot!!!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 29, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Myself just being...well...me...
> 
> Yes I wear glasses, most of the time...no I don't wear them when taking pictures most times, because I can see my monitor and most things without them.




You look great with and without glasses!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hefty Honey said:


> This is the outfit that I wore to the plus sized fashion show on friday night :happy:




WOW! I wish I had the guts to wear something like this, you look awesome!!


----------



## Aliena (Jul 29, 2007)

Hefty Honey said:


> This is the outfit that I wore to the plus sized fashion show on friday night :happy:



Where can one get an outfit like that??? WoW! 

You pulled it off beautifully! Fantastic!


----------



## Aliena (Jul 29, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Myself just being...well...me...
> 
> Yes I wear glasses, most of the time...no I don't wear them when taking pictures most times, because I can see my monitor and most things without them.



You look fabulous in your glasses! I love a guy in a nice pair of specs! Fantastic picture!


----------



## Aliena (Jul 29, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 23722
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repped for giving your locks up for a great cause!


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 29, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I call this...Ode To Long Lovely Locks
> This was taken on 7-24-07 as a memorial to my soon-to-be-shorn hair. I'm donating more than 10" to Locks Of Love next week.



Wow Mellie... Love the hair and the fact you're going to give it to Locks of Love WOW :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hefty Honey said:


> This is the outfit that I wore to the plus sized fashion show on friday night :happy:



Work it, honey! I love it!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 29, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Ok, I look crooked, but I'm actually just leaning.
> 
> View attachment 23707



I have that same top, Ashley! Looks cute on you!


----------



## This1Yankee (Jul 29, 2007)

Hefty Honey said:


> This is the outfit that I wore to the plus sized fashion show on friday night :happy:


 

UM, I WANT IT!!! At least the top, because DAMN, I would so wear that.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 29, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> UM, I WANT IT!!! At least the top, because DAMN, I would so wear that.



Me too! We could be triplets...sorta.


----------



## shani (Jul 29, 2007)

heres a recent pic of me 

View attachment shannon2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Myself just being...well...me...
> 
> Yes I wear glasses, most of the time...no I don't wear them when taking pictures most times, because I can see my monitor and most things without them.




OoOOOooOoOooOo I LOVE you in the glasses :kiss2: :wubu: :eat2: :smitten: :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 23722
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is beautiful....luckily it will grow back- I just hope you are keeping your eyebrows for me....:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2007)

shani said:


> heres a recent pic of me



Wow, so lovely!


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Your hair is beautiful....luckily it will grow back- I just hope you are keeping your eyebrows for me....:smitten:




Thanks, ladies, for the compliments...and the rep. Much appreciated. Locks Of Love is especially dear to me because I lost a hubby to cancer and saw sooo many young women at the chemo center who had lost their hair. I just want to give back. 


Caroline?? The eyebrows stay...just for the hawt eyebrow secks! :batting:


----------



## Paul (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow you have very lovely eyes as well as hair to die for.

Paul.


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 30, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> That's a hot look. Not too many people can pull of the glasses. Especially with that hair cut. It's crazy hot!!!



Thank you so much! My stepdaughter LOVED the glasses(which is odd since she bucked HERS for 2 years.."I'm ugly!!", and called me "trendy", so I guess I'm gold with the 12 yr olds...lol

Hugs,


----------



## Paw Paw (Jul 30, 2007)

Hefty Honey said:


> This is the outfit that I wore to the plus sized fashion show on friday night :happy:



* Buying ticket to UK* Dayum!!

GEF, you make me want to get some more insurance.


Peace,
2P.


----------



## Hefty Honey (Jul 30, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> * Buying ticket to UK* Dayum!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll meet you at the airport


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2007)

Another street fair picture but this one is with my oldest daughter instead of a gecko   

View attachment carol and rhi bele chere.jpg


----------



## pudgy (Jul 30, 2007)

Boy I love these photo threads!


This is at the Waimea canyon on the isle of Kauai in Hawaii. I was told I looked freaky in this pic. I still like it though.


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

pudgy said:


> Boy I love these photo threads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You dont look freaky, you look very relaxed... I just want those shades!


----------



## mimosa (Jul 30, 2007)

pudgy said:


> Boy I love these photo threads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a nice pic! How funny....It almost looks like you were in Colorado. You don't look 'freaky' , I think you look cute.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Another street fair picture but this one is with my oldest daughter instead of a gecko



How sweet!


----------



## pudgy (Jul 30, 2007)

mimosa said:


> What a nice pic! How funny....It almost looks like you were in Colorado. You don't look 'freaky' , I think you look cute.



Thanks! They call the Waimea Canyon the Grand Canyon of Hawaii.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 30, 2007)

pudgy said:


> Thanks! They call the Waimea Canyon the Grand Canyon of Hawaii.



I know....I read it on the bottom of your pic.  :doh:  Have a nice evening.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 30, 2007)

i'd hit it.

YOU can figure out who that was to.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'd hit it.
> 
> YOU can figure out who that was to.



I don't even have to post a pic to know you were talking about me.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 30, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I don't even have to post a pic to know you were talking about me.



:blush: 

<---- pining away for labor day


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2007)

pudgy said:


> Boy I love these photo threads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my.... what a nice view..... and Hawaii looks good, too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2007)

Gspoon said:


> You dont look freaky, you look very relaxed... I just want those shades!



I would say something now but fear going to jail for it due to our age difference


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 30, 2007)

So, despite the fact that I'm now afraid to post pictures thanks to my photo showing up without my permission on a BBW-shrine site, I'm doing it anyway. I can't spend the rest of my life in fear, I guess. So here you go - this is me at my new job:
View attachment meatworksmall.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Jul 31, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So, despite the fact that I'm now afraid to post pictures thanks to my photo showing up without my permission on a BBW-shrine site, I'm doing it anyway. I can't spend the rest of my life in fear, I guess. So here you go - this is me at my new job:
> View attachment 23833



You are so pretty. No need to be afraid!


----------



## volatile (Jul 31, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So, despite the fact that I'm now afraid to post pictures thanks to my photo showing up without my permission on a BBW-shrine site, I'm doing it anyway. I can't spend the rest of my life in fear, I guess. So here you go - this is me at my new job:
> View attachment 23833



Very pretty & I love your necklace!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 31, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Another street fair picture but this one is with my oldest daughter instead of a gecko




That's a nice picture of you two! :bow:


----------



## elle camino (Jul 31, 2007)

have i posted this one before?
first person who guesses who that guy in the foreground is gets an honest to god irl air-kiss from me. 
hint! sci fi network. 

View attachment steve!!.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 31, 2007)

no way ..its the dude from TAPS!!!

awesome! 

the dude who won't fly in airplanes.... can't remember his name....

*i suck*


----------



## elle camino (Jul 31, 2007)

hahahaha yes! 

MWAH.

and yeah that was the first thing i said to the guy - 'dude you got on the fucking plane?!?'


edit: look at the file name.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 31, 2007)

Steve Gonsalves! :doh: 

I'd love to meet any of those guys. I love watching that show with my wife.


----------



## volatile (Jul 31, 2007)

elle camino said:


> have i posted this one before?
> first person who guesses who that guy in the foreground is gets an honest to god irl air-kiss from me.
> hint! sci fi network.



I have to say I've always had a HUGE crush on Steve. I recognized him right away. lol


----------



## elle camino (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah i was pretty hammered when i met him, so all i really did was yell 'WHERE'S JASON?? OH HE'S ASLEEP AT THE HOTEL? LET'S FUCKING CALL HIM! STEEEEEVE! WHERE'S JAAAAASON???' at the poor guy.



i have a pretty ridiculous thing for jason.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 31, 2007)

Jason.
The Founder.
The Man.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 31, 2007)

I have deep, huge crushes on all the TAPS guys.

no lie.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 31, 2007)

This was taken last night right before we set off on a 4 mile bike ride (i know it's not very long but we didn't have a lot of time) I mainly took this photo is because that bike I'm riding is new. Its my birthday present


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 31, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken last night right before we set off on a 4 mile bike ride (i know it's not very long but we didn't have a lot of time) I mainly took this photo is because that bike I'm riding is new. Its my birthday present



Nice bike.

Are those Chuck Taylors?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 31, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> Are those Chuck Taylors?



thanks  And yes they are, the only kind of sneaker i wear anymore


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So, despite the fact that I'm now afraid to post pictures thanks to my photo showing up without my permission on a BBW-shrine site, I'm doing it anyway. I can't spend the rest of my life in fear, I guess. So here you go - this is me at my new job:
> View attachment 23833




Gorgeous as always- and I love your great taste in clothes!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> That's a nice picture of you two! :bow:



Thanks, you big sweetheart


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 31, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Another street fair picture but this one is with my oldest daughter instead of a gecko



Two too cuties


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> Two too cuties




Thanks so much Roj


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jul 31, 2007)

My boyfriend and I at the fireworks 

View attachment 4th.jpg


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 31, 2007)

I haven't posted in a while... so here's a new photo of me just goofing around in between my afternoon and evening work hours  

View attachment DSCN1266a.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> My boyfriend and I at the fireworks



Cute couple


----------



## supersoup (Jul 31, 2007)

elle camino said:


> have i posted this one before?
> first person who guesses who that guy in the foreground is gets an honest to god irl air-kiss from me.
> hint! sci fi network.



he is the reason i call that show 'TAPS that ass'.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 31, 2007)

supersoup said:


> he is the reason i call that show 'TAPS that ass'.



I have a horrible-TMI confession about the TAPS boys. I won't make it because then everything in the whole world would be ruined, but...it's in here *points to her head*.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 31, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I have a horrible-TMI confession about the TAPS boys. I won't make it because then everything in the whole world would be ruined, but...it's in here *points to her head*.



oooooh, so cruel. i am now in desperate need of this knowledge.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 31, 2007)

not to be a total whiny whinerson or anything, but in addition to being a suitable-for-lockets profile shot of lil' stevie ghostbuster, that's also a reasonably cute (i think) picture of me and my best friend. 

sayin.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 31, 2007)

elle camino said:


> not to be a total whiny whinerson or anything, but in addition to being a suitable-for-lockets profile shot of lil' stevie ghostbuster, that's also a reasonably cute (i think) picture of me and my best friend.
> 
> sayin.


and not to sound coy or whatever, but I don't think you've ever posted an uncute photo of yourself.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 31, 2007)

AM I NOT BEAUTIFUL, REBECCA?!?a


----------



## saucywench (Jul 31, 2007)

View attachment taupetop6.jpg

I don't know how recent this is, my niece e-mailed me this recently. I think she mentioned something about Thanksgiving.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 31, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So, despite the fact that I'm now afraid to post pictures thanks to my photo showing up without my permission on a BBW-shrine site, I'm doing it anyway. I can't spend the rest of my life in fear, I guess. So here you go - this is me at my new job:



I'm so glad you posted it.  So pretty, and so content with her new job!



eightyseven said:


> I haven't posted in a while... so here's a new photo of me just goofing around in between my afternoon and evening work hours



Clean shaven?! I wasn't expecting that! Handsome as ever, though. 



saucywench said:


> I don't know how recent this is, my niece e-mailed me this recently. I think she mentioned something about Thanksgiving.



You always have a winning smile, Saucy. Beautiful.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2007)

elle camino said:


> AM I NOT BEAUTIFUL, REBECCA?!?a




LMMFAO





!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





*falls out of chair*


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Aug 1, 2007)

hello, well i decided to post here to introduce myself. My name is Phoebe and i live in Texas. I am a big girl and im just starting to accept myself...its been hard but ive been having the help of a really good friend who introduced me to this site. And i am taking baby steps everyday to loving myself more and more. I have seen some of the pics that some people post and i must say that u all are very attractive. Thanks once again. and heres my pic.





<br>


----------



## Midori (Aug 1, 2007)

I got a new camera! I have no idea how most of it works ... but here I am fooling around with it instead of sleeping! It's an Olympus CP-510 UZ ... pretty niffty if I can ever figure it all out!

&#9834;midori 

View attachment midoritoday.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 2, 2007)

Some pictures from the Dims meet up in England. Although most of the pics are in the Europe Events thread. I wanted to post some cute fun ones. 





Yes, this banana was copping a feel.


----------



## califkevin (Aug 2, 2007)

In the pool! 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hello, well i decided to post here to introduce myself. My name is Phoebe and i live in Texas. I am a big girl and im just starting to accept myself...its been hard but ive been having the help of a really good friend who introduced me to this site. And i am taking baby steps everyday to loving myself more and more. I have seen some of the pics that some people post and i must say that u all are very attractive. Thanks once again. and heres my pic.




Very lovely- Welcome to the boards Phoebe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2007)

califkevin said:


> In the pool!




Hmmmmm.... kinda cute from what I can see


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2007)

Midori said:


> I got a new camera! I have no idea how most of it works ... but here I am fooling around with it instead of sleeping! It's an Olympus CP-510 UZ ... pretty niffty if I can ever figure it all out!
> 
> &#9834;midori




Love that facial expression- you look like a pixie


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> LMMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here, let me help you up.



elle camino said:


> AM I NOT BEAUTIFUL, REBECCA?!?a



You're beyond beautiful, Elle. You are style personified.

Should I have put that in all caps?


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Aug 2, 2007)

these are pretty recent.... It seems that now a days I tend to only get pictures at the clubs...but it still works heh  oh, and my friend claudia makes the hair falls..which im just obsessed with... I have like....7 different ones..as of now.. The green ones are super heavy because they have green tubing that has metal laced in it (like for a bike chain) but it looks cool..you just have to get used to the weight...first time I put them on I almost fell over. lol. 

View attachment perversion13.jpg


View attachment Skandal065.jpg


View attachment Skandal074.jpg


View attachment Skandal038.jpg


----------



## BigCutieRobyn (Aug 2, 2007)

I know I posted pics a while back but heres pic of me eating my birthday cheese cake!! Key Lime Cheesecake from Cheesecake Factory to be exact!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 2, 2007)

MissMirandaRae said:


> these are pretty recent.... It seems that now a days I tend to only get pictures at the clubs...but it still works heh  oh, and my friend claudia makes the hair falls..which im just obsessed with... I have like....7 different ones..as of now.. The green ones are super heavy because they have green tubing that has metal laced in it (like for a bike chain) but it looks cool..you just have to get used to the weight...first time I put them on I almost fell over. lol.



Those hair falls are so cool! I have never had a set but always think they're so cute


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 2, 2007)

BigCutieRobyn said:


> I know I posted pics a while back but heres pic of me eating my birthday cheese cake!! Key Lime Cheesecake from Cheesecake Factory to be exact!



Happy birthday  I have yet to have cheesecake factory cheesecake. I ate there once but was too full by the end of the meal that i couldn't stuff cheesecake down


----------



## Aliena (Aug 3, 2007)

DH and I went camping this last week and I got some great shots of the Natural Bridge. I thought I'd share a couple of them with y'all. 


This is DH below the arch:








This is me taking a squat on a stone wall half way down the path of the arch:








And this area is called "Fat Man's Misery". It was definitely a tight fit, but so worth getting to the other side:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 3, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like it was a lovely day!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 3, 2007)

Aliena said:


> DH and I went camping this last week and I got some great shots of the Natural Bridge. I thought I'd share a couple of them with y'all.
> 
> 
> This is DH below the arch:
> ...



WOW that is a BEAUTIFUL place to go camping! Looks like a lot of fun to explore  Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## lostinadaydream (Aug 3, 2007)

Ruffie said:


> At the beach with the kids(I run a youth centre) for our beach day. We try to go once a week.



Awww... what a soft belly roll! :smitten:


----------



## bigbob10000 (Aug 3, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So, despite the fact that I'm now afraid to post pictures thanks to my photo showing up without my permission on a BBW-shrine site, I'm doing it anyway. I can't spend the rest of my life in fear, I guess. So here you go - this is me at my new job:
> View attachment 23833


 

WOW! What a cutie


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

me when i went to see decemberists in central park


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2007)

saucywench said:


> View attachment 23878
> 
> I don't know how recent this is, my niece e-mailed me this recently. I think she mentioned something about Thanksgiving.



I love your hair in this one


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Aug 4, 2007)

troubadours said:


> me when i went to see decemberists in central park



Wow...hotness.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 4, 2007)

Me, today. 

View attachment Picture 010.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> Me, today.


Hey Chubb, You have beautiful eyes. Susannah


----------



## Tina (Aug 4, 2007)

Beautiful all the way around, Cutey. Inside, too.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 4, 2007)

Awww, thanks!!! Compliments from beautiful people sure mean a lot! :blush:


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 4, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> :bow: _new thread..new photo_ :bow:



This man makes me...smile. :blush:


----------



## GPL (Aug 4, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So, despite the fact that I'm now afraid to post pictures thanks to my photo showing up without my permission on a BBW-shrine site, I'm doing it anyway. I can't spend the rest of my life in fear, I guess. So here you go - this is me at my new job:
> View attachment 23833



Gorgeous you:wubu: 
I love your pictures, cutie!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Aug 4, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Some pictures from the Dims meet up in England. Although most of the pics are in the Europe Events thread. I wanted to post some cute fun ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are freaking adorable!:wubu: 
And it looks like you guys had a great time.
A shame you wear such big glasses, lol. No chance to see your pretty eyes now 
:smitten: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Aug 4, 2007)

MissMirandaRae said:


> these are pretty recent.... It seems that now a days I tend to only get pictures at the clubs...but it still works heh  oh, and my friend claudia makes the hair falls..which im just obsessed with... I have like....7 different ones..as of now.. The green ones are super heavy because they have green tubing that has metal laced in it (like for a bike chain) but it looks cool..you just have to get used to the weight...first time I put them on I almost fell over. lol.



You are adorable, hun!
Such a nice hairdo. Always great to see you around again:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Aug 4, 2007)

BigCutieRobyn said:


> I know I posted pics a while back but heres pic of me eating my birthday cheese cake!! Key Lime Cheesecake from Cheesecake Factory to be exact!



What a cute smile:wubu: 
Congrats on your birthday, Miss Robyn!
The cheesecake looks mouthwatering 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Aug 4, 2007)

troubadours said:


> me when i went to see decemberists in central park



You are pretty!
Very cute picture, hun:smitten: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## BigCutieRobyn (Aug 4, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Happy birthday  I have yet to have cheesecake factory cheesecake. I ate there once but was too full by the end of the meal that i couldn't stuff cheesecake down




EXCUSEEEE ME? You ate a cheesecake factory and DIDN'T EAT CHEESECAKE? I think you can be arrested for that... lol... I'll get back to you.


----------



## BigCutieRobyn (Aug 4, 2007)

GPL said:


> What a cute smile:wubu:
> Congrats on your birthday, Miss Robyn!
> The cheesecake looks mouthwatering
> 
> ...




Ohhhhh believe me, it was! I want to have another birthday now =(


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 4, 2007)

troubadours said:


> me when i went to see decemberists in central park



OMG. You know The Decemberists? Small world! Colin and Chris are friends of friends--totally righteous dudes!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 4, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> OMG. You know The Decemberists? Small world! Colin and Chris are friends of friends--totally righteous dudes!




 JELIS. hook me up pls


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 4, 2007)

Me sweaty and slightly suspicious of photographer at my sorta birthday party last night.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 4, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Me sweaty and slightly suspicious of photographer at my sorta birthday party last night.



Loves that red lipstick and that necklace, you foxy lady! :kiss2:


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 4, 2007)

thought i'd join in on this action, 20-some pages later, soooo here we are!

just two pics, one being from a very recent family vacation to south carolina. (love that place). :wubu: 














it was a goooood time.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 4, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Me sweaty and slightly suspicious of photographer at my sorta birthday party last night.



Hey Gorgeous!



cold comfort said:


> thought i'd join in on this action, 20-some pages later, soooo here we are!
> 
> just two pics, one being from a very recent family vacation to south carolina. (love that place). :wubu:
> it was a goooood time.



So pretty. Beautiful eyes. Just sayin'.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> thought i'd join in on this action, 20-some pages later, soooo here we are!
> 
> just two pics, one being from a very recent family vacation to south carolina. (love that place). :wubu:
> 
> ...


fraggin gorgeous, AND you live near me.

rad.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 5, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> thought i'd join in on this action, 20-some pages later, soooo here we are!
> 
> just two pics, one being from a very recent family vacation to south carolina. (love that place). :wubu:
> 
> it was a goooood time.


Prepare to break the hearts of about a million FAs.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 5, 2007)

y'know what? nevermind.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 5, 2007)

elle camino said:


> y'know what? nevermind.



Beautiful picture!!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 5, 2007)

i have to use this crappy linux knockoff of photoshop to resize my pictures until my stupid ex comes over and reinstalls my (actual) photoshop, and the resizing just does NOT work.
and i'm not going to to be one of those jerks who posts browser-crashingly gigantic photos. 
so yep.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 5, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i have to use this crappy linux knockoff of photoshop to resize my pictures until my stupid ex comes over and reinstalls my (actual) photoshop, and the resizing just does NOT work.
> and i'm not going to to be one of those jerks who posts browser-crashingly gigantic photos.
> so yep.



Send it here, I can do it!

I can do it nine times!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 5, 2007)

what a waste of my 2000th post that was! wow!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 5, 2007)

Post swimming.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 5, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Post swimming.



i think i headbutted the water with my eye


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 5, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Post swimming.



I'm kvelling!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 5, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Post swimming.



That's a great photo  You look great post swimming, i usually look awful! You have the kind of glasses I'm hoping to buy  (I don't currently wear glasses but need a pair soon)


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 5, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Post swimming.



So damn cute, both of you!! 

And I want to see that whole suit, Toozles... either here or fashion, lessee it.


----------



## Midori (Aug 5, 2007)

What a great pic ... I'd vote you and your swim mate my two most wanted sheenanegans accomplices after Fatlane ... you guys look like you'd have a blast causing some meyhem! ~grins~ 

&#9834;



Tooz said:


> Post swimming.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 5, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> So damn cute, both of you!!
> 
> And I want to see that whole suit, Toozles... either here or fashion, lessee it.



It's actually a swim top from Torrid, and some nondescript black bottoms. Doombits took a crappy picture of me in it, maybe I'll PM it to you or something because it's kinda bad. I think I look stoned? Or something. :batting:


----------



## BigCutieAsshley (Aug 5, 2007)

Before Jeep moved back to the mid west I got to spend a few days with her and here is one of our last pics. I have to get my rear out to Indiana to take more photos. 

View attachment DSC00713 resize.jpg


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Aug 5, 2007)

BigCutieAsshley said:


> Before Jeep moved back to the mid west I got to spend a few days with her and here is one of our last pics. I have to get my rear out to Indiana to take more photos.



awww...two sexy women


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 5, 2007)

Tooz and Doom, you two are going to put me on sweet overload. Whatta couple you are! :wubu:


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 5, 2007)

BigCutieAsshley said:


> Before Jeep moved back to the mid west I got to spend a few days with her and here is one of our last pics. I have to get my rear out to Indiana to take more photos.



That's one to frame.


----------



## boogiebomb (Aug 6, 2007)

This probably isn't the place to mention this, but I just wanted to ask, how come women don't take more pictures of their hands? Is there somewhere on the forums I could make requests? Anyway, I like these. I'm sure there are others, (Mimosa, I'm waiting ). 

View attachment fragginidjit.jpg


View attachment tat1.jpg


View attachment midori22.jpg


View attachment tat5.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Aug 6, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> (Mimosa, I'm waiting ).


Wow....I didn't know you were paying attention.


----------



## PhillyFA (Aug 6, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> thanks  And yes they are, the only kind of sneaker i wear anymore



Atta girl Megan...Chucks are the only sneaks I wear too. In fact, I have never worn anything but Converse my whole life. I have Chucks in back, white, red, and red, white & blue. I wear those on American holidays...Labor Day, 4th of July, Flag day, Memorial Day, etc.


----------



## PhillyFA (Aug 6, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> just two pics, one being from a very recent family vacation to south carolina. (love that place). :wubu:



I hope there are more pics to follow. You're HOT!!! Beautiful eyes & BEAUTIFUL smile!!! WOW!!!


----------



## boogiebomb (Aug 6, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Wow....I didn't know you were paying attention.



Now you know. What are you gonna do about it?


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 6, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> This probably isn't the place to mention this, but I just wanted to ask, how come women don't take more pictures of their hands?



It's because of hand freaks. :smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 6, 2007)

Last week on vacation in Louisiana

We were playing around in the SUV... 

View attachment phpKjz6sjPM.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 6, 2007)

Tina and Daisy Mae


----------



## gwydion (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's a pretty recent pic of me, apparently reading Harry Potter 3. 

View attachment Photo114.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 6, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> This probably isn't the place to mention this, but I just wanted to ask, how come women don't take more pictures of their hands? Is there somewhere on the forums I could make requests? Anyway, I like these. I'm sure there are others, (Mimosa, I'm waiting ).


 


Santaclear said:


> It's because of hand freaks. :smitten:


 Okay, hand freaks...this one is about 3 years old, but it's a hand pic! (don't spank me because it's not recent in a "Recent" pic thread, please!)
View attachment Copy of 51ef.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 6, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> thought i'd join in on this action, 20-some pages later, soooo here we are!
> 
> just two pics, one being from a very recent family vacation to south carolina. (love that place). :wubu:
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Boards! Supah hott.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 6, 2007)

Tooz and Doom = Supah cool.


----------



## briteliner (Aug 7, 2007)

=[

Hello Everyone.

This is me... :blush:


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 7, 2007)

briteliner said:


> =[
> 
> Hello Everyone.
> 
> This is me... :blush:



Welcome, cutie!


----------



## djewell (Aug 7, 2007)

so this is the shortest my beard has been in like 6 years. 

View attachment 100_0557.JPG


View attachment 100_0555.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 7, 2007)

djewell said:


> so this is the shortest my beard has been in like 6 years.




SO cute!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Post swimming.



This is an adorable picture you guys! But then again when don't you guys taken an adorable picture??


----------



## boogiebomb (Aug 7, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Okay, hand freaks...this one is about 3 years old, but it's a hand pic! (don't spank me because it's not recent in a "Recent" pic thread, please!)
> View attachment 24356


Thank you Joy Joy. Nice hands


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 7, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Okay, hand freaks...this one is about 3 years old, but it's a hand pic! (don't spank me because it's not recent in a "Recent" pic thread, please!)
> View attachment 24356



_(spanks Joy anyway!)_


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Last week on vacation in Louisiana
> 
> We were playing around in the SUV...


Bellissima! Beautiful ladies. Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2007)

djewell said:


> so this is the shortest my beard has been in like 6 years.


Very Nice Daniel. Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2007)

BigCutieAsshley said:


> Before Jeep moved back to the mid west I got to spend a few days with her and here is one of our last pics. I have to get my rear out to Indiana to take more photos.



Wow. Pretty Wrestling chicks!!!! Susannah


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 7, 2007)

gwydion said:


> Here's a pretty recent pic of me, apparently reading Harry Potter 3.



Why hello, Handsome.  How YOU doin'?


----------



## Canadian (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought a digital camera last week, so I've got a ton of new pictures.
How about one of me being in a rockstar in Kananaskis, followed by one of me posing with my friend's girl, because that's what friends do.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 7, 2007)

i'm bored so here's some pics i just took with my greasy hair pulled back 





"o hay thar dimensionz"





""


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 7, 2007)

Canadian said:


> I bought a digital camera last week, so I've got a ton of new pictures.
> How about one of me being in a rockstar in Kananaskis, followed by one of me posing with my friend's girl, because that's what friends do.



Damn, you're a hottie.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 8, 2007)

canadian is adorable and dan's gf is super fuckin cute. 

View attachment derp1.jpg


View attachment mesieg4.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice. 3 picture posting by 3 ridiculously good looking people.  Canadian... You always are a rock star arent ya? Troubadours, even with what you call greasy hair, you are still adorable! And Elle... I dont have to say anything really, you know I think your a sexy lady!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Aug 8, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i'm bored so here's some pics i just took with my greasy hair pulled back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very beautiful :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i'm bored so here's some pics i just took with my greasy hair pulled back
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOVE your glasses


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> canadian is adorable and dan's gf is super fuckin cute.





when you got it, flaunt it


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2007)

She works hard for the money....


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> LOVE your glasses



THANKS! :bow: (and thanks to everyone else who said nice stuff too)


----------



## Canadian (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the love y'all.

Troubadours, I'm loving the captions.

True story, did you know that I made tracks for troubadours? 
Abso-fackin-lutely I did.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Thanks for the love y'all.
> 
> Troubadours, I'm loving the captions.
> 
> ...



that is pretty neat! my name has nothing to do with actual troubadours, i just took from the name of a rilo kiley song i dig.


----------



## Canadian (Aug 8, 2007)

troubadours said:


> that is pretty neat! my name has nothing to do with actual troubadours, i just took from the name of a rilo kiley song i dig.



Awww... She didn't get the reference...

How sad.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Awww... She didn't get the reference...
> 
> How sad.




huh?? what did i miss  *feels stupid*


----------



## Canadian (Aug 8, 2007)

troubadours said:


> huh?? what did i miss  *feels stupid*


Woah woah woah.... IIIIIIIIIIII feel stupid, because the line is not "i made tracks for troubadours".... It's "I laid traps for troubadours". 

Nothing like thinking your making a witty reference to song lyrics, only to realize a couple hours later that you got the words totally wrong.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Woah woah woah.... IIIIIIIIIIII feel stupid, because the line is not "i made tracks for troubadours".... It's "I laid traps for troubadours".
> 
> Nothing like thinking your making a witty reference to song lyrics, only to realize a couple hours later that you got the words totally wrong.



it's cool, we can still be friends!


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 8, 2007)

funnily enough, I'm recalling my days in north Africa.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> funnily enough, I'm recalling my days in north Africa.



      
you are awesome


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 8, 2007)

Canadian: You look RIDICULOUSLY similar to my ex boyfriend....except you have better teeth.

Here's some of me from Saturday night with my best girlfriend


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 8, 2007)

troubadours said:


> you are awesome


Every time you post, that song goes through my head!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Every time you post, that song goes through my head!



its a good song.. guess i'll have to just keep postin'


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 8, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Canadian: You look RIDICULOUSLY similar to my ex boyfriend....except you have better teeth.
> 
> Here's some of me from Saturday night with my best girlfriend



Beautiful, and positively glowing, Yankee.


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 8, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Beautiful, and positively glowing, Yankee.


 
Sank you, dahhhhhling!!! Glow = sweat. Lol.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 8, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> So pretty. Beautiful eyes. Just sayin'.



Thanks so much out of habit ... and I absolutely love your avatar and user title. hilarious!  



supersoup said:


> fraggin gorgeous, AND you live near me.
> 
> rad.



alright! ohio is thee place to be. or live. or just kind of exist in until you can move out to a better place. it's up to you hahaha. thanks so much for the fraggin' nice compliment soup!!



Renaissance Woman said:


> Prepare to break the hearts of about a million FAs.



a MILLION?! that's an extremely high number, but i'll do my best.  haha thanks for the love renaissance!!



PhillyFA said:


> I hope there are more pics to follow. You're HOT!!! Beautiful eyes & BEAUTIFUL smile!!! WOW!!!



hahaha wow, wow, wow! thanks so much for the multi-compliment response philly! i appreciate it  



Jay West Coast said:


> Welcome to the Boards! Supah hott.



Thanks for the welcome and the compliment Jay!

Pleased to meet you (all), hope you guess ma' name. ( )

...

It's Jen. by the by.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 8, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> Pleased to meet you (all), hope you guess ma' name. ( )
> 
> ...
> 
> It's Jen. by the by.



Bullshit, Luci.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 8, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Bullshit, Luci.



Close! It's Frank. 67, male, retired chevy employee.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 8, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> Close! It's Frank. 67, male, retired chevy employee.



Luci(fer).


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 8, 2007)

haha what ... can't frank have some sympathy too?!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 9, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> Close! It's Frank. 67, male, retired chevy employee.


Please, let me be Frank.

[RIMSHOT]


----------



## CaitiDee (Aug 9, 2007)

This is of my mom and I on a recent lunch/shopping trip.  

View attachment girls day out 002.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Aug 9, 2007)

CaitiDee said:


> This is of my mom and I on a recent lunch/shopping trip.



Awww...you two are so pretty.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 9, 2007)

CaitiDee said:


> This is of my mom and I on a recent lunch/shopping trip.



Very lovely picture! Love the freckles


----------



## CaitiDee (Aug 9, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Awww...you two are so pretty.





BigCutieSasha said:


> Very lovely picture! Love the freckles



Aaw, thanks guys! :blush:


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 9, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i'm bored so here's some pics i just took with my greasy hair pulled back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww. you're getting extra fucks this wknd.


----------



## Shala (Aug 9, 2007)

Me in my bedroom.... 

View attachment New Image6.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 9, 2007)

Shala said:


> Me in my bedroom....





pretty girl


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 9, 2007)

Red, you are absolutely gorgeous! (and a hottie accent too!) That's HOT.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Post swimming.



Oh wow, I love it when you two post pictures of you together. You make such a cute couple!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah, it looks like I am about to tap myself on the shoulder .. weird.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 9, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, it looks like I am about to tap myself on the shoulder .. weird.



:smitten: tus ojos! Wow.:smitten:


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 9, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, it looks like I am about to tap myself on the shoulder .. weird.


Been there - I never quite know what to do with the non-camera hand


----------



## mimosa (Aug 10, 2007)

View attachment Mimitoday4.jpg
This was taken yesterday. Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone else notice how all of Meg's Richmond friends look like supermodels?

How'd *I* get in there?

I can't wait to see what they're all going to think of me at her birthday party tomorrow!


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 10, 2007)

mimosa said:


> View attachment 24600
> This was taken yesterday. Have a nice weekend everyone.


Very beautiful


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 10, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Anyone else notice how all of Meg's Richmond friends look like supermodels?
> 
> How'd *I* get in there?



It's the magic of Dimensions!


Also... I have to admit that 


BigBeautifulMe said:


> How'd *I* get in there?



has many different interpretations and within seconds my mind had pictured most of them.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 10, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Anyone else notice how all of Meg's Richmond friends look like supermodels?
> 
> How'd *I* get in there?
> 
> I can't wait to see what they're all going to think of me at her birthday party tomorrow!



psh, cause you're the best, duh.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 10, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, it looks like I am about to tap myself on the shoulder .. weird.



looks like someone's about to get slapped.

MEAN.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 11, 2007)

These were both taken in the last few months. 

View attachment n605095513_741469_6710.jpg


View attachment n879675598_399712_1998.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Aug 11, 2007)

me and my cousin with hutch harris, the main guy from the thermals




he's awesome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2007)

mimosa said:


> View attachment 24600
> This was taken yesterday. Have a nice weekend everyone.



Another stunning picture


----------



## mimosa (Aug 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Another stunning picture



Thank you very much, Sweet Fairy!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 12, 2007)

Most recent photos of me. The ones in the turquoise blue top were taken Memorial Day and the ones in the red top were taken July 4th.

~Punkin 

View attachment Me, smiling at the gazebo, May 31, 2007.jpg


View attachment That's better, May 31, 2007.jpg


View attachment Ella and Beth at the in-law's herb gazebo, May 31, 2007.jpg


View attachment Head shot of me, July 2007.jpg


View attachment Me again on July 4, 2007.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's a couple from yesterday. 

View attachment P1020702_bug.jpg


View attachment P1020803_bug.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 13, 2007)

You post pics like that, and you're suprised when somebody announces they have a crush on you?  seriously now.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 13, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> You post pics like that, and you're suprised when somebody announces they have a crush on you?  seriously now.



Well thanks, but yeah... they still surprise me and make me smile. It's that little part of my fat girl brain that never thought I'd ever have a boy like me, it's still delightfully giggly if someone says they think I'm cute.  

Plus, you know, I'm gettin' a bit more "mature"... lol :happy:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Well thanks, but yeah... they still surprise me and make me smile. It's that little part of my fat girl brain that never thought I'd ever have a boy like me, it's still delightfully giggly if someone says they think I'm cute.
> 
> Plus, you know, I'm gettin' a bit more "mature"... lol :happy:



That's exactly how I feel when someone tells me I'm pretty. I don't get it. That little fat girl in me still thinks I'm ugly. Oh wel.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's a couple from yesterday.



Ok....one question!
where do you get your swim wear? you have the most stunning two peices I've ever seen! c'mon spill the beans! 

You look great by the way!


----------



## TheyCallMeThumbs (Aug 13, 2007)

Only 1 I got unfortually...God I need a camera


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 13, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Ok....one question!
> where do you get your swim wear? you have the most stunning two peices I've ever seen! c'mon spill the beans!
> 
> You look great by the way!



Thanks!  

That suit was made by Janelle at Loveyourpeaches.com - a custom job with my own fabric.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 13, 2007)

TheyCallMeThumbs said:


> Only 1 I got unfortually...God I need a camera



gawd that is hot, thumbs! the pink really brings out your eyes. hahaha


----------



## TheyCallMeThumbs (Aug 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> gawd that is hot, thumbs! the pink really brings out your eyes. hahaha



My friend wouldnt let me put the visor down, so I figure my hair would be the next best thing to hide me from that pink nightmare


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 13, 2007)

TheyCallMeThumbs said:


> My friend wouldnt let me put the visor down, so I figure my hair would be the next best thing to hide me from that pink nightmare



hahaha a natural visor, so to speak. nah, it's alright. real men wear pink, right?!


----------



## TheyCallMeThumbs (Aug 13, 2007)

True true....
Sadly I was thinkign about getting a pair of pink skinny jeans haha

But anywho, yeah.....NEED CAMERA


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 13, 2007)

TheyCallMeThumbs said:


> True true....
> Sadly I was thinkign about getting a pair of pink skinny jeans haha



Sadly?! I believe you mean "_happily_" or perhaps "_fortunately_." whatever it is, it's a good deal.  

I was just going to ride out this thread with my two pictures from earlier; but during a lull filled with extreme boredom this afternoon, I decided to take pictures of me indulging in some fine cuisine.

The Ramen Series ... 'cause i'm po'.














dare i insert the smiley ... dare i?! i do.

:eat1: ... good eats.


----------



## TheyCallMeThumbs (Aug 13, 2007)

bahahaha...I love it! 

Slurp


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 13, 2007)

troubadours said:


> me and my cousin with hutch harris, the main guy from the thermals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this picture is awesome, mainly for the weird sense of coordination going on in it ... i can't tell what shirt your cousin is wearing, but it seems to be the same print as hutch's shirt (or at least match). and then she ties you in with the reddish hoodie and glasses.

it's like some crazy boyz II men shit or something (especially with the pose). hahaha _amazing_! i'm going to have to start coordinating pictures like this with friends.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 13, 2007)

TheyCallMeThumbs said:


> bahahaha...I love it!
> 
> Slurp



haha thanks thumbs! i was hoping no one would be too disgusted by my tasty lunch hanging from my mouth hahahahaha. :eat2:


----------



## CaitiDee (Aug 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> Sadly?! I believe you mean "_happily_" or perhaps "_fortunately_." whatever it is, it's a good deal.
> 
> I was just going to ride out this thread with my two pictures from earlier; but during a lull filled with extreme boredom this afternoon, I decided to take pictures of me indulging in some fine cuisine.
> 
> ...



:wubu: I'd eat Ramen with you sans fork any day, my love.

And for the record, my favorite thing about these photos (besides your gorgeous lovely self) is the magazine thing you're holding under the bowl. SO damn classy.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 13, 2007)

CaitiDee said:


> :wubu: I'd eat Ramen with you sans fork any day, my love.
> 
> And for the record, my favorite thing about these photos (besides your gorgeous lovely self) is the magazine thing you're holding under the bowl. SO damn classy.



HAHA... its all about details in quality photography.  Lovely photos dear. 

Hey Thumbs... do you know we can view your whole photobucket account? Or was the purposeful? Either way.... yeah... your one good looking fella.


----------



## TheyCallMeThumbs (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, none of those pictures of the first page are me dear haha.....I was looking for a sweet haircut.

But yea, I had no idea....Oh well

Here would be another of me before I cut the hair in the back haha

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c384/BKboy248/?action=view&current=17309113.jpg

Or when I had short hair..
http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c384/BKboy248/?action=view&current=favorite.jpg

But yea, those aren't rescent haha....just wanted to amke sure you didnt think I was someone else


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> Sadly?! I believe you mean "_happily_" or perhaps "_fortunately_." whatever it is, it's a good deal.
> 
> I was just going to ride out this thread with my two pictures from earlier; but during a lull filled with extreme boredom this afternoon, I decided to take pictures of me indulging in some fine cuisine.
> 
> ...



Wow, great pictures! You are really a beauty


----------



## GPL (Aug 13, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> These were both taken in the last few months.



Great smile, sexy arms:wubu: 
You look fab, hun!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## bigbob10000 (Aug 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Well thanks, but yeah... they still surprise me and make me smile. It's that little part of my fat girl brain that never thought I'd ever have a boy like me, it's still delightfully giggly if someone says they think I'm cute.
> 
> Plus, you know, I'm gettin' a bit more "mature"... lol :happy:


 
Hey AnnMarie,
Let me know when I'm crushing on you toooo much. I'll let you breath a little. :smitten: No really, I think you are GREAT! And yes I am crushing on you and have been for a while.  

Tell Keith he is a lucky guy (darn it)

BigBob10000


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 13, 2007)

bigbob10000 said:


> Hey AnnMarie,
> Let me know when I'm crushing on you toooo much. I'll let you breath a little. :smitten: No really, I think you are GREAT! And yes I am crushing on you and have been for a while.
> 
> Tell Keith he is a lucky guy (darn it)
> ...



aww, thanks Bob. You're too nice to me, and trust me... he's got to put up with ALL of me, so I'm not sure he'd agree all the time 

hahaha Thank you!!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> this picture is awesome, mainly for the weird sense of coordination going on in it ... i can't tell what shirt your cousin is wearing, but it seems to be the same print as hutch's shirt (or at least match). and then she ties you in with the reddish hoodie and glasses.
> 
> it's like some crazy boyz II men shit or something (especially with the pose). hahaha _amazing_! i'm going to have to start coordinating pictures like this with friends.



oh i know right? the whole thing was obviously unplanned (except for the pointing...) and it looks so awesome.

dan's picture is even neater.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 13, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Most recent photos of me. The ones in the turquoise blue top were taken Memorial Day and the ones in the red top were taken July 4th.
> 
> ~Punkin



Very nice photos Punkin! I really love that red top on you; it is very becoming. 

Looks like a nice day-- both days!


----------



## supersoup (Aug 14, 2007)

troubadours said:


> oh i know right? the whole thing was obviously unplanned (except for the pointing...) and it looks so awesome.
> 
> dan's picture is even neater.



sweaty pictures at the end of shows are the best.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 14, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Very nice photos Punkin! I really love that red top on you; it is very becoming.
> 
> Looks like a nice day-- both days!



Thanks, Aliena!

 Punkin


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 14, 2007)

CaitiDee said:


> :wubu: I'd eat Ramen with you sans fork any day, my love.
> 
> And for the record, my favorite thing about these photos (besides your gorgeous lovely self) is the magazine thing you're holding under the bowl. SO damn classy.





BigCutieSasha said:


> HAHA... its all about details in quality photography.  Lovely photos dear.




why you two sassy girls!!! listen here, that bowl was hooooOOTTT (ouch). :shocked: 

i, of course, found that out the hard way.  

that's when i hunted down the Old Navy mini-catalogue. Listen, I'm like a reeeally mediocre McGyver of cheap eats. I've got a stack of post-it notes as my coaster for my can of 180 Goji juice, too, although you can't see it.

hahaha thanks for the responses, both of you (still sassy) gals.  Caitidee, I accept that invitation and raise you juice boxes of Hi-C!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow, great pictures! You are really a beauty



awww, to receive that compliment while having a dangling load of ramen noodles from your mouth is seriously something else. thank you so much for the nice words, green eyes!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 14, 2007)

TheyCallMeThumbs said:


> True true....
> Sadly I was thinkign about getting a pair of pink skinny jeans haha
> 
> But anywho, yeah.....NEED CAMERA



i want pink skinny jeans  too bad they don't make em for fats


----------



## troubadours (Aug 14, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> Sadly?! I believe you mean "_happily_" or perhaps "_fortunately_." whatever it is, it's a good deal.
> 
> I was just going to ride out this thread with my two pictures from earlier; but during a lull filled with extreme boredom this afternoon, I decided to take pictures of me indulging in some fine cuisine.
> 
> ...




this is so good. you're pretty much the most awesome person ever :bow:


----------



## TheyCallMeThumbs (Aug 14, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i want pink skinny jeans  too bad they don't make em for fats



I guess thats why they are called skinny dear...lol
But never the less you look so damn cute <3


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 14, 2007)

Club kids on Friday night... 

View attachment phpMJmJeOAM.jpg


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 14, 2007)

My boyfriend and I at a White Trash party LOL


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 15, 2007)

GPL said:


> Great smile, sexy arms:wubu:
> You look fab, hun!
> 
> Hugs,
> GPL.



Aww thank you!

:happy:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 15, 2007)

Me in Vegas - with Socialbfly and REnissance woman 

View attachment SatNightPics07%20050a.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 15, 2007)

Man... there must have been some broken hearts there. Such lovely ladies.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 15, 2007)

aww i LOVE that picture. you're all so gorgeous! also sup barb :wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 15, 2007)

djewell said:


> so this is the shortest my beard has been in like 6 years.



You remind me a bit of Mark Feuerstein (that's a good thing, if you're wondering)


----------



## GPL (Aug 15, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Me in Vegas - with Socialbfly and REnissance woman



Wow!:wubu: 
I am about to sleep, but now I know I can dream happily:smitten: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 15, 2007)

troubadours said:


> this is so good. you're pretty much the most awesome person ever :bow:



hahaha thanks girl ... i think awesomeness has a direct correlation with the name "jen".  

and i totally agree with soup, sweaty post-concert pics are always suuuperb! the one with dan is definitely great.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been a little MIA lately.... Sooooo. Here I am. 

View attachment Me 017RESIZE.jpg


View attachment Andrea.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 15, 2007)

I love the sparkly dress. May I ask where you purchased it?


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 15, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I've been a little MIA lately.... Sooooo. Here I am.



so pretty, babyjeep! :happy:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 15, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I love the sparkly dress. May I ask where you purchased it?



I love it too. It's definitely my favorite dress. I bought it at Torrid.


----------



## ishybbw (Aug 16, 2007)

Scott & Me - Trisha's Wedding 

View attachment Scott&Me_TrishaWedding_02.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Aug 16, 2007)

o hay thar dims


----------



## Tooz (Aug 16, 2007)

omg it is my turn omg


----------



## mimosa (Aug 16, 2007)

ishybbw said:


> Scott & Me - Trisha's Wedding



So cute!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 16, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> o hay thar dims



 and you are just a cutie


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 16, 2007)

Tooz said:


> omg it is my turn omg



Perfect caption  btw...love your hair!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 16, 2007)

Awww... Doom and Tooz.. That was so friggin' cute that you two did that.  I'm smiling right now.


----------



## GPL (Aug 16, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I've been a little MIA lately.... Sooooo. Here I am.



Jeep, you look gorgeous:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 16, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I've been a little MIA lately.... Sooooo. Here I am.



You have a wonderful allure about you.... :wubu:


----------



## Bagalute (Aug 16, 2007)

Me trying to catch some waves in early June  

View attachment 0290MO2.JPG


----------



## mimosa (Aug 16, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> Me trying to catch some waves in early June



Nice pic. Looks like you are having fun.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 16, 2007)

And follow the links if you want to see what a jellyfish sting looks like because it happened to me and it grosses me out!

It looks like I have VD,  but it's really just proof that the ocean hates me.


----------



## hollyfo (Aug 16, 2007)

best friends of mine a few weekends ago. 

View attachment l_43064f9e8dfc60ad5b3712094d4f6683.jpg


View attachment l_f68d0b5586cbcf643a3c41e062e05e87.jpg


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 16, 2007)

hollyfo said:


> best friends of mine a few weekends ago.



I absolutely love your eyeshadow!


----------



## hollyfo (Aug 16, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## mrman1980uk (Aug 16, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I've been a little MIA lately.... Sooooo. Here I am.



(1) is blurry; (2) is curvy ;-) You look good.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 16, 2007)

hollyfo said:


> best friends of mine a few weekends ago.



Just because you're a fellow chicagoan...welcome!


----------



## hollyfo (Aug 16, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Just because you're a fellow chicagoan...welcome!



haha, thanks


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Aug 16, 2007)

At a dock in Connecticut.






In Vegas this past summer.

Just my contributions.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 16, 2007)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> At a dock in Connecticut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice--you're a cutie!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 16, 2007)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> At a dock in Connecticut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 16, 2007)

At the Tacky Tourist Party in Vegas last week. 

View attachment Vegas4a.JPG


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 17, 2007)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> At a dock in Connecticut..





Great smile Bolder Boudler!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 17, 2007)

me and my friend after seeing the ten in an overpriced movie theater but before we ate at a really lame and overpriced restaurant called burgers and cupcakes which really should have been amazing






fish eye cameras are neat.


----------



## mango (Aug 17, 2007)

troubadours said:


> fish eye cameras are neat.




*Ooh.. looks like something for the peephole freaks!

 *


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 17, 2007)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> At a dock in Connecticut.


 

Could you BE any cuter? Seriously. Adorable smile, and judging by your engagement story (so sorry!) you are intelligent and personable. Good addition to the Dims family. WB


----------



## troubadours (Aug 17, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> o hay thar dims





Tooz said:


> omg it is my turn omg




you guys are so cute. eep. this made me happy :happy:


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2007)

ishybbw said:


> Scott & Me - Trisha's Wedding



Hey, I know you!!  Lookin' pretty snazzy there with your guy.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 17, 2007)

hollyfo said:


> best friends of mine a few weekends ago.



great pix! nice to see you, Holly


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome, Bolder Boulder.  As others have said - cute pics.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 18, 2007)

I was fiddling with my new camera and then played with Picasa. I like saturating color in pictures.  I also tried black and white, but wasn't sure if I liked it.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was fiddling with my new camera and then played with Picasa. I like saturating color in pictures.  I also tried black and white, but wasn't sure if I liked it.



Love the eye shadow.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was fiddling with my new camera and then played with Picasa. I like saturating color in pictures.  I also tried black and white, but wasn't sure if I liked it.



gorgeous ladyyyyy. 

(sung in a strictly male r&b group sort-of-way, where the emphasis mainly lies on stretching out the word lady as so to say layyyy-daaaaayyy. also, while singing this out loud, i also had to stand up, place one hand on my belt while swaying my hips, tilting my head and moving my other hand in a 180-degree circular plane in front of me. nod tilted head while singing "gorgeous lady" with an "i'll make love to you" type of smirk on your face.)

just wanted to get the visual and audio across.


----------



## Matt Draws (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't usually venture into the lounge but I've been noticing there's a lot of cute pics to be had here. 

From a few weeks ago when I was excited about my new Buster Keaton hat.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 18, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> gorgeous ladyyyyy.
> 
> (sung in a strictly male r&b group sort-of-way, where the emphasis mainly lies on stretching out the word lady as so to say layyyy-daaaaayyy. also, while singing this out loud, i also had to stand up, place one hand on my belt while swaying my hips, tilting my head and moving my other hand in a 180-degree circular plane in front of me. nod tilted head while singing "gorgeous lady" with an "i'll make love to you" type of smirk on your face.)
> 
> just wanted to get the visual and audio across.



 HAhahahahahaha, well thank you


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> HAhahahahahaha, well thank you



Nah, you always look good. Let's not kid ourselves here.


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was fiddling with my new camera and then played with Picasa. I like saturating color in pictures.  I also tried black and white, but wasn't sure if I liked it.



you soooo pretty : )


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 18, 2007)

um its meeeee 

View attachment water26.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you Jay and Lucky. Very sweet of you guys to say so.


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was fiddling with my new camera and then played with Picasa. I like saturating color in pictures.  I also tried black and white, but wasn't sure if I liked it.




*Cool effects Sasha!

I'm downloading Picasa 2 now to check out the effects..

*


----------



## supersoup (Aug 18, 2007)

Matt Draws said:


> I don't usually venture into the lounge but I've been noticing there's a lot of cute pics to be had here.
> 
> From a few weeks ago when I was excited about my new Buster Keaton hat.



as an admirer of hats, i dig this picture.

and sasha, i'm coming over for a makeups party. and perhaps a pillow fight.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was fiddling with my new camera and then played with Picasa. I like saturating color in pictures.  I also tried black and white, but wasn't sure if I liked it.



Wow, you're positively stunning hun! :smitten: 

I love your eye makeup too!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 18, 2007)

Well than you Mango.  Manda... we might as well make it a slumber party if we get to play with makeup and have pillow fights. ALL GIRLS INVITED!!  Blonde Ambition, you are one fine lady yourself! SO I take that as a compliment. You like pillow fights?


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Well than you Mango.  Manda... we might as well make it a slumber party if we get to play with makeup and have pillow fights. *ALL GIRLS INVITED!! *  Blonde Ambition, you are one fine lady yourself! SO I take that as a compliment. You like pillow fights?



Oh, I'm *So* there.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 18, 2007)

Working earlier today on my roof... Jeans and a T-shirt.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Blonde Ambition, you are one fine lady yourself! SO I take that as a compliment. You like pillow fights?



Hahahahaha, aww thank you and yes, yes I do! ..in my pj's even! 

Cookie dough anyone?


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 18, 2007)

These were taken last night at Folkfest.

Waiting in the rain.
View attachment n741282149_223832_8393.jpg


Modeling some guy's wooden shoes.
View attachment n741282149_223847_4091.jpg


Getting soaked while waiting for a cab!
View attachment n741282149_224054_5759.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2007)

You people have got to teach me your eyeliner secrets.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You people have got to teach me your eyeliner secrets.



Patience and a steady hand...especially so, for liquid.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2007)

I use a pencil eyeliner from Clinique - I can never get it to look the way I want. And the pencil eyeliner I bought at the drugstore just breaks off when I press hard enough to get it to actually stay on my eyelid. 

I think it's time to switch to liquid. lol


----------



## Ash (Aug 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Well than you Mango.  Manda... we might as well make it a slumber party if we get to play with makeup and have pillow fights. ALL GIRLS INVITED!!  Blonde Ambition, you are one fine lady yourself! SO I take that as a compliment. You like pillow fights?



Yay! I'll bring the stuff for S'Mores.

And on the eyeliner: Use liquid! And pull your lid so it's a bit taut so you are working with a straight line.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Yay! I'll bring the stuff for S'Mores.
> 
> And on the eyeliner: Use liquid! And pull your lid so it's a bit taut so you are working with a straight line.


This is why we want...nay, NEED....to have a sleepover!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 18, 2007)

Lucky Jackson said:


> um its meeeee



Very cute Lucky. Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Aug 18, 2007)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Working earlier today on my roof... Jeans and a T-shirt.



International man of mystery.  Very nice pic. Shoshie


----------



## Canadian (Aug 18, 2007)

A couple from my trip to Toronto last week. 
And yes, in the second one I'm dancing with a dude.
And no, I don't think he was incredibly comfortable with it.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You people have got to teach me your eyeliner secrets.





Ashley said:


> Yay! I'll bring the stuff for S'Mores.
> 
> And on the eyeliner: Use liquid! And pull your lid so it's a bit taut so you are working with a straight line.



I seriously need eyeliner101. I'm absolutely unable to draw any sort of line on my eyelid without injuring myself.




BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is why we want...nay, NEED....to have a sleepover!



I'm going to take this opportunity to point out that there will be several of us at the Labor Day bash (though, I promised Joe I wouldn't abandon him! lol)
But, we could paint his nails.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2007)

OH yeah. SLEEPOVER! With MAKEUP!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2007)

Canadian, quit being so cute. You're making the other Canadian boys look bad by comparison.

(No offense to other Canadian boys on the board. I'm only teasing).


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2007)

Canadian said:


> A couple from my trip to Toronto last week.
> And yes, in the second one I'm dancing with a dude.
> And no, I don't think he was incredibly comfortable with it.



always a hottie


----------



## Tina (Aug 19, 2007)

Just documenting the start of my last year as a forty-something.  






As a side note, I'm too hopelessly behind to comment on all of the photos I've missed of you gorgeous people, but I do need to say that, Sasha, if we ever meet (and I sure hope we do), you must do my makeup, okay? I think it would be great fun.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 19, 2007)

Canadian said:


> A couple from my trip to Toronto last week.
> And yes, in the second one I'm dancing with a dude.
> And no, I don't think he was incredibly comfortable with it.



Looks like a good time!  Great pics Trent.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> As a side note, I'm too hopelessly behind to comment on all of the photos I've missed of you gorgeous people, but I do need to say that, Sasha, if we ever meet (and I sure hope we do), you must do my makeup, okay? I think it would be great fun.



Love the pic Tina! You got it missy! Next time. I LOVE playing with makeup. I'm just glad people like how I do it.


----------



## Tina (Aug 19, 2007)

Okay, sounds good to me, doll, and thank you! And I meant to say "again." If we ever meet _again_. Sheesh, you'd think we'd never met.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> Just documenting the start of my last year as a forty-something.


Good start. 

(yes, I HAD to say that!)


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> Just documenting the start of my last year as a forty-something.
> 
> As a side note, I'm too hopelessly behind to comment on all of the photos I've missed of you gorgeous people, but I do need to say that, Sasha, if we ever meet (and I sure hope we do), you must do my makeup, okay? I think it would be great fun.



Tiiiiinnaaaaaaa... maybe I should just borrow your wardrobe, foxy lady. I mean, you don't really _need_ clothes in Canada, do you?


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 19, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I mean, you don't really _need_ clothes in Canada, do you?


Her husband and any other Canadian FAs would certainly enjoy that, I suspect.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 19, 2007)

Canadian said:


> A couple from my trip to Toronto last week.
> And yes, in the second one I'm dancing with a dude.
> And no, I don't think he was incredibly comfortable with it.




LOL My first thought on seeing this pic was that you were belching when it was taken. (but yer still a fine piece o' sumpin-sumpin)


And, took this last night...from a batch of crappy-to-eh photos, but the boob poppage made me laugh.

View attachment boobpop.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 19, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> the boob poppage made me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 25186


woo! boobie(s)!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 19, 2007)

UMBROBOYUM: You look tre dreamy

BlondAmbition: Wow, you're sizzling cute x3

Troubador: Your friend appears to be fatally unimpressed. Like, I think you should check for a pulse.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok... finally got a recent picture of myself to post here with my new hair color!! Was taken yesterday at my mom's 60th Birthday party.






Guess you can't really see my hair all that well with the hat, but we colored it red. It's my fave color for my hair. It's naturally dirty blond/light brown.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> Just documenting the start of my last year as a forty-something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must say Tina that you are gorgeous!! And you have such excellent taste in clothes!! I've noticed that from several of your picci's.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Let me go first
> 
> My eyes look weird in the first one because I have red eye and had to use photo shop to get rid of it- only that it's the free version so doesn't do a great job of it
> 
> Hope you like them



You are such a hottie Green Eyed!! I love your hair color sooo much!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 19, 2007)

Shala said:


> I took this at my desk just a sec ago.......



Shala, I love your hair. Wish I could go short again, but hubby is loving my longer hair. LOL 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 19, 2007)

Red said:


> Top two are from a dinner last week with my old collage girlies.
> 
> Bottom pic is me trying to decide if my lipstick is 'pink enough' to suitably clash with my hair or not for a recent night out, (it got brighter!)



Wow Red!! Beautiful hair to go with your beautiful face!! I'm very envious of you!!:smitten: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 19, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> At least it was taken in '07.. lol
> It's an attempt.. I don't "do" pictures often.. lol



You are beautiful!! You should "do" pictures all the time girl!! I understand though, I used to be the same way till I met my hubby!!:wubu: He changed my attitude.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 19, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i don't know what comes over me when there's a camera around...idiot.



OMG so cute!! All those freckles and that beautiful red hair!! You remind me of my cousin, although her hair is blonde, but she has the freckles and she loves to do those poses holding her boobs!! LOL I have a picture of her doing that somewhere.. will have to find it. lol

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 19, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> Recent as of 5 mn ago. Yes, webcam  I still don't have anyone to take my pic :huh:



You are so pretty Letiahna and so sweet too!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> Just documenting the start of my last year as a forty-something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tina! You look great! Marriage looks good on you. (I sent you a b-day comment on myspace)


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 19, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So here are a few pics of me here in merry ol' England.
> 
> James, me and Beard in the garden before we went to the pubs.
> 
> ...



Wow Sasha!! You are absolutely beautiful!!:smitten: that's all I can say!! LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 19, 2007)

mimosa said:


> This is me today. Have a nice day everyone.



You are one sexy lady!!:smitten: Love your hair, and that lipstick is beautiful on you!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, I think I better stop commenting on every single picture in here or I might be here till next week sometime!! LOL I just wanna say that all the ladies and men in this thread are hotties!! :smitten: You all look so great. It's so nice to see so many stong, confident big women and the men who love them. It really helps boost my confidence!! Thanks so much everyone!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## CaitiDee (Aug 19, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Wow Sasha!! You are absolutely beautiful!!:smitten: that's all I can say!! LOL
> 
> Hugggsss!!
> Billie Jo



Man, I have to agree completely.

And I wanna go to England. Take me with you!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 19, 2007)

CaitiDee said:


> Man, I have to agree completely.
> 
> And I wanna go to England. Take me with you!!!



Hehe... come visit me!! Im going back.


----------



## James (Aug 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> Just documenting the start of my last year as a forty-something.



looking (damn) good Tina...


----------



## Tina (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks, y'all. You're making me grin.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 20, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> You are one sexy lady!!:smitten: Love your hair, and that lipstick is beautiful on you!!
> 
> Hugggsss!!
> Billie Jo



Thank you.


----------



## Red (Aug 20, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hehe... come visit me!! Im going back.



Duuuude, we gotta hit the shops together! x


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 20, 2007)

CaitiDee said:


> Man, I have to agree completely.
> 
> And I wanna go to England. Take me with you!!!





BigCutieSasha said:


> Hehe... come visit me!! Im going back.



stuff me in the suitcase, please. annnnd thank you.

p.s. -- you miiiight go over the weight limit. perhaps.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 20, 2007)

These were taken Saturday night at my gf's stagette. We're supposed to be pirates! Hahaha. 

View attachment n741282149_226280_8759.jpg


View attachment n741282149_226323_5517.jpg


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Aug 20, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> These were taken Saturday night at my gf's stagette. We're supposed to be pirates! Hahaha.



HOTNESS!!!


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 20, 2007)

August 18th Me and the happy couple.
Was a cool and rainy day but we made the best of it 

View attachment JayWedding.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 20, 2007)

Ruffie said:


> August 18th Me and the happy couple.
> Was a cool and rainy day but we made the best of it



What a pretty photo Ruffie, and good to know you actually got to be in front of the camera for once, instead of behind it.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 20, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> HOTNESS!!!



Thank you! Arrrrrgh.


----------



## Tina (Aug 20, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Ok... finally got a recent picture of myself to post here with my new hair color!! Was taken yesterday at my mom's 60th Birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Billie Jo, you are both pretty and cute at the same time, and that hat looks wonderful on you! I love hats but it's hard to find one that actually looks good on me.


Ruffie said:


> August 18th Me and the happy couple.
> Was a cool and rainy day but we made the best of it


Ruffie, I can't recall if I've ever seen a photo of you, because usually you're behind the camera , but you are beautiful.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 20, 2007)

hollyfo said:


> best friends of mine a few weekends ago.



awwwwesome style, girl. and the eyeshadow is totally sweet. welcome, welcome, welcome! :wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 20, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hehe... come visit me!! Im going back.



sasha, this thread is getting huge, so i have no clear idea where that amy-winehouse-ish picture of you is, but i totally frickin' love it. and that just had to be said.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 20, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> sasha, this thread is getting huge, so i have no clear idea where that amy-winehouse-ish picture of you is, but i totally frickin' love it. and that just had to be said.



yeah, that picture alone makes me want sasha to do my hurrs too, not just my makeup.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> Just documenting the start of my last year as a forty-something.



looking absolutely gorgeous, tina! :wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 20, 2007)

i totally have a few from this weekend. came away with some of my favorite pics, so i might be cheating by putting one or two on another thread - my apologies! hahaha


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 20, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i totally have a few from this weekend. came away with some of my favorite pics, so i might be cheating by putting one or two on another thread - my apologies! hahaha



Love the top in the first pic! Pretty, pretty girl!


----------



## GPL (Aug 20, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i totally have a few from this weekend. came away with some of my favorite pics, so i might be cheating by putting one or two on another thread - my apologies! hahaha



Girl, I've seen pics of you before in FF, but these are great, hun!:wubu: 
Thank you for showing your pretty face in here.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i totally have a few from this weekend. came away with some of my favorite pics, so i might be cheating by putting one or two on another thread - my apologies! hahaha



awww how pretttyyy! i lovee the polka dot top too


----------



## Tina (Aug 20, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> looking absolutely gorgeous, tina! :wubu:



Thank you, CC, and look who's talking! You are beautiful.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 20, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i totally have a few from this weekend. came away with some of my favorite pics



My god.. you have the most bewitching green eyes I think I've ever seen!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> Just documenting the start of my last year as a forty-something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know how I missed you...I would have repped you for such a gorgeous pic, but I guess I have to spread it around. Whatever the case...you are a hottie, Tina!


----------



## Tina (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you, Ash.  :kiss2:


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> Billie Jo, you are both pretty and cute at the same time, and that hat looks wonderful on you! I love hats but it's hard to find one that actually looks good on me.
> 
> Ruffie, I can't recall if I've ever seen a photo of you, because usually you're behind the camera , but you are beautiful.



Awwww thanks Tina! You're such a sweetie. My hubby Jerry picked that hat out for me. I don't usually wear hats, but I actually liked this one. LOL 

I have to agree with you Tina Ruffie, you are quite stunning and I absolutely love the dress you're wearing.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 21, 2007)

These are kinda crappy..but a friend braided my hair and when I took it out it was so pretty I wore it curly to work yesterday.

View attachment 25313


I don't think I look like me in any of these..but especially this one..LOL I look....weird kinda..

View attachment 25314


View attachment 25315


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I don't think I look like me in any of these..but especially this one..LOL I look....weird kinda..


I think it's just odd when you see the "I can't believe you're taking my picture" look in a self-taken shot, is all. 

You're just as beautiful as ever, though.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i totally have a few from this weekend. came away with some of my favorite pics, so i might be cheating by putting one or two on another thread - my apologies! hahaha



Geez girl!! Yes... you can get in my suitcase. Thank god for rolling bags now.  hehe Jen and Manda, thank you for your comment on my "I'm gonna rat my hair to the high heavens" picture. hehe. 

Jen... yeah, umm.... YOUR FREAKING GORGEOUS!!!! These are my two faves. Were you doing a photo shoot?

Blond Ambition- Even with a beard, your still sexy as ever to me  hehe Love the pics!

Misty- I love your hair all wavy. I think when hair is let down from braids its so pretty! Love the latest pics missy!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

I know this isn't a picture of me. But I didn't know where else to post this. I noticed this when I was walking through the Vancouver BC airport. This sign caught my eye right away. I guess thats because I am a pervasexual.  This is one of those guides to show you where you are and how long it will take you to walk to your next gate. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I know this isn't a picture of me. But I didn't know where else to post this. I noticed this when I was walking through the Vancouver BC airport. This sign caught my eye right away. I guess thats because I am a pervasexual.  This is one of those guides to show you where you are and how long it will take you to walk to your next gate. Tell me what you think.



It looks like someone put a cigarette on the tip! OUCH!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I know this isn't a picture of me. But I didn't know where else to post this. I noticed this when I was walking through the Vancouver BC airport. This sign caught my eye right away. I guess thats because I am a pervasexual.  This is one of those guides to show you where you are and how long it will take you to walk to your next gate. Tell me what you think.





OMG! I was subconsciously aroused! What an awesome catch; great eye!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2007)

It was the first day of school yesterday and DH took a snap of the moment. Notice how my book bag is already pulling me to the left? 
Oh and the wind is really blowing, explaining the hair all over the place.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> These are kinda crappy..but a friend braided my hair and when I took it out it was so pretty I wore it curly to work yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 25313
> 
> ...




Misty you really look fantastic! I love the color of your lipstick, what brand is it? (I want some  )


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 21, 2007)

Aliena said:


> It was the first day of school yesterday and DH took a snap of the moment. Notice how my book bag is already pulling me to the left?
> Oh and the wind is really blowing, explaining the hair all over the place.


Okay, who are you and why are you taking photos with my car?? 

Seriously....you're one beautiful student, Aliena!! And I love your shoes!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> Just documenting the start of my last year as a forty-something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright Tina, the jig is up! Tell everyone here you're not really in the last stages of 40, but are really a 30-something!  


You look stunning, as always. I love the shirt--still love the one you sent me too!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Okay, who are you and why are you taking photos with my car??
> 
> Seriously....you're one beautiful student, Aliena!! And I love your shoes!



LoL! I love m'Peety! He has several brothers and sisters as I can tell; I see 'em all over town as I drive around. 


Thank you Joy! :bow:


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 21, 2007)

Aliena said:


> LoL! I love m'Peety! He has several brothers and sisters as I can tell; I see 'em all over town as I drive around.
> 
> 
> Thank you Joy! :bow:


 I love mine, too. I never noticed there were so many on the road, though, before I got mine. My sister has one, too, but hers is black and has all the bells and whistles, including a sunroof, which is the only thing I wish mine had that it doesn't. Otherwise...ranks up there as one of the best vehicles I've ever owned!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I love mine, too. I never noticed there were so many on the road, though, before I got mine. My sister has one, too, but hers is black and has all the bells and whistles, including a sunroof, which is the only thing I wish mine had that it doesn't. Otherwise...ranks up there as one of the best vehicles I've ever owned!



Agreed! I would love to have one with a sunroof! Your sister is one lucky duck! I love the fact it has so much room and they are truly decently priced. (semi good gas mileage too!)

We'll end up keeping him for awhile!


----------



## CaitiDee (Aug 21, 2007)

Took a little trip to Hollywood yesterday. Good times. 

View attachment hiiigh.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

CaitiDee said:


> Took a little trip to Hollywood yesterday. Good times.



Haha... I'm liking the glasses Ms Cait.


----------



## MissQTPi (Aug 21, 2007)

Just a few pics of me n my son n sis.....as u can see my look varies day to day depending on my mood!..... 

View attachment tnme.jpg


View attachment meackinsilly.jpg


View attachment jnme.jpg


View attachment me1.jpg


----------



## CaitiDee (Aug 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Haha... I'm liking the glasses Ms Cait.



Haha...Thanks! I didn't buy them...but I HAD to take pictures in them.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 21, 2007)

Your hair looks terrific, and your green top sets off the color beautifully.



Tina said:


> Just documenting the start of my last year as a forty-something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tooz (Aug 21, 2007)

CaitiDee said:


> Took a little trip to Hollywood yesterday. Good times.



I wish to purchase a pair of that fine eyewear.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 21, 2007)

here's 2 pics instead of one...im going above and beyond.

hookah bar in Adams Morgan






this pic will NEVER get old to me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 21, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> here's 2 pics instead of one...im going above and beyond.
> 
> hookah bar in Adams Morgan


CCR, I want to comment, but was is there left to say that hasn't already been said? Besides you make me wish I was hipper and lived in DC! 

(Nice hookah)


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 21, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> here's 2 pics instead of one...im going above and beyond.
> 
> hookah bar in Adams Morgan




yep, you're pretty delicious

:smitten:


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Alright Tina, the jig is up! Tell everyone here you're not really in the last stages of 40, but are really a 30-something!
> 
> You look stunning, as always. I love the shirt--still love the one you sent me too!


Thank you, Dee.  I'll bet that blouse is getting loose on you now, eh?  You look wonderful in your photo, too, with your Cruiser. I think a handful of us here have Cruisers. 


Frankie said:


> Your hair looks terrific, and your green top sets off the color beautifully.


Thanks, Frankie!  I'm really liking having lighter hair. It's always been dark, and was _really_ dark for a while, and I liked that, too, but I think I'm liking the light even better, for a change.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> I'm really liking having lighter hair. It's always been dark, and was _really_ dark for a while, and I liked that, too, but I think I'm liking the light even better, for a change.



Your hair does look really nice.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 22, 2007)

this weekend I "borrowed" someones phone and took this photo in the bathroom. They sent it today, along with a few others I don't think belong here.:blush: 

I don't remember taking it:doh: .....but yeah, it's recent.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 22, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> They sent it today, along with a few others I don't think belong here.:blush:


As others have said, that's what PMs are for.


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Your hair does look really nice.


Thank you, Jack. I try to take care of it and keep it healthy and soft.


----------



## curvalicious (Aug 22, 2007)

I recently got my hair did!


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 22, 2007)

Rawr indeed.  Beautiful!


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2007)

Curvalicious, you are very pretty, and your eyes are remarkable.


----------



## curvalicious (Aug 22, 2007)

awww thanks so much, you are way too kind!


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2007)

Nope, just honest. I grew up doing portraits of friends and others, and eyes were, and have always been, the first thing I notice about someone.

This guy at the place I go to for oil changes and air (one of my tires has a slow leak) has eyes like a lion's. Seriously. I wanted to compliment him, but I was afraid he'd think I was hitting on him (and I'm old enough to be his mom), so I didn't say anything. But he had dark hair and mocha-colored skin and goldenish lion's eyes. 

So yeah, just being honest with you. 

And no, I'm not hitting on you, either.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Blond Ambition- Even with a beard, your still sexy as ever to me  hehe Love the pics!



Aww thanks hun. Man oh man that thing was itchy though! And when I'd pull the beard down, my gf said it looked like I had a hairy chest!  We had a good time though!


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I know this isn't a picture of me. But I didn't know where else to post this. I noticed this when I was walking through the Vancouver BC airport. This sign caught my eye right away. I guess thats because I am a pervasexual.  This is one of those guides to show you where you are and how long it will take you to walk to your next gate. Tell me what you think.



That's hilarious! You would definitely get a kick out of what they did to the bar area of a pub I used to work at... similar design.

What where you doing in Vancouver, BC? I was there a few years ago and cannot wait to go back. Amazing city! I'd love to live there.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> That's hilarious! You would definitely get a kick out of what they did to the bar area of a pub I used to work at... similar design.
> 
> What where you doing in Vancouver, BC? I was there a few years ago and cannot wait to go back. Amazing city! I'd love to live there.



I was just passing through coming back from England. So I didn't get to see much of anything. Except in the air. I saw a lot of water down below. Made me kinda nervous. :blink:


----------



## tannenberg (Aug 22, 2007)

Two photos of me.

More serious, with suit, shelter and necktie







Of celebration, food with the friends 






Greetings from Spain.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> how long



Heh heh. Long. 

[/AGE 13 FLASHBACK]


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't think I have ever been called stunning before. THank you so much for the compliments Tina and Wilemena. They are appreciated.
Ruth


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 22, 2007)

ClashCItyRock: Could you BE any hotter??? Even when looking silly.....so hot, seriously.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 22, 2007)

Aliena said:


> It was the first day of school yesterday and DH took a snap of the moment. Notice how my book bag is already pulling me to the left?
> Oh and the wind is really blowing, explaining the hair all over the place.





Aliena said:


> LoL! I love m'Peety! He has several brothers and sisters as I can tell; I see 'em all over town as I drive around.
> 
> 
> Thank you Joy! :bow:





JoyJoy said:


> I love mine, too. I never noticed there were so many on the road, though, before I got mine. My sister has one, too, but hers is black and has all the bells and whistles, including a sunroof, which is the only thing I wish mine had that it doesn't. Otherwise...ranks up there as one of the best vehicles I've ever owned!





Aliena said:


> Agreed! I would love to have one with a sunroof! Your sister is one lucky duck! I love the fact it has so much room and they are truly decently priced. (semi good gas mileage too!)
> 
> We'll end up keeping him for awhile!




Maybe we need to start a Dim PT Club :blink: 

View attachment PT Cruiser.jpg


----------



## GPL (Aug 22, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> I recently got my hair did!



:smitten: Beauty:smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Aug 22, 2007)

tannenberg said:


> Two photos of me.
> 
> More serious, with suit, shelter and necktie
> 
> ...



Awww. You are so cute.:wubu:


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 22, 2007)

Well this is me a few weeks ago, posing lol






Mike


----------



## mimosa (Aug 22, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> I recently got my hair did!



You have such pretty eyes.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 22, 2007)

mimosa said:


> You have such pretty eyes.



I have to agree with Mimosa and Tina. They are beautiful eyes. And I love your hair as well. You're gorgeous girl!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Midori (Aug 24, 2007)

A couple of pics taken yesturday ... my hair IS growing ... YAH!!!!! 

View attachment midori102.jpg


View attachment midori101.jpg


View attachment midori103.jpg


----------



## Sanders (Aug 25, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> These were taken last night at Folkfest.
> 
> Waiting in the rain.
> View attachment 25124
> ...



You are pretty much the most beautiful woman I've ever seen.


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 25, 2007)

This was taken in July in Pensacola.. 

View attachment ChocoBeachBabe.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 25, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> I recently got my hair did!



So beautiful! I would kill to have my hair look like that. And your eyes! Wow, Pretty.



chocolate desire said:


> This was taken in July in Pensacola..



What a tranquil photo. You look so content in the sand.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 25, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Well this is me a few weeks ago, posing lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOoooooooooo....love the fuzz!  Nice look on you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> This was taken in July in Pensacola..


You went to Pensacola..........and didn't take me??????????????? :doh:  


Great picture- I love playing in the sand too. I just love beaches period


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2007)

Taken today- yes, fuzzy again, and yes, I'm a terrible photographer.........but I like them anyway  

View attachment aug 07 carol 2.JPG


View attachment aug 07 carol.JPG


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2007)

GEF - loved your pictures. You have such a sweet shaped face and I adore that red hair!

~Punkin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> GEF - loved your pictures. You have such a sweet shaped face and I adore that red hair!
> 
> ~Punkin




Awwwww thanks Punkin!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 25, 2007)

GFF, you a so pretty.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 25, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> GFF, you a so pretty.



Seriously.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, ladies, you're making me smile  Thanks for all the kind words :wubu:


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 26, 2007)

GEF your one of the sexiest redheads I know..


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 26, 2007)

fun thread indeed, this is me from 2 weeks ago, when I had just cut my hair (stage1) and was acting silly.


----------



## Midori (Aug 26, 2007)

_You were acting -silly- or you were auditioning for Charmed? ~eyes you suspiciously and gets out my holy water~ .... ~grins~ Great pic DJ S ... you look like a really happy guy! Handsome too!

&#9834;midori_


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 26, 2007)

> Midori _You were acting -silly- or you were auditioning for Charmed? ~eyes you suspiciously and gets out my holy water~ .... ~grins~ Great pic DJ S ... you look like a really happy guy! Handsome too!
> 
> &#9834;midori_



Oh thanks heaps Midori  Yes it's true, I'm a Vampire....allthough living this long hasnt done much for my teeth, I need Vampire white'ning!! lol


----------



## Midori (Aug 26, 2007)

_Oh no no no ... it's all in the EYES baby ... all in the eyes! ~winks~

&#9834;midori_


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok Another angle from the Charmed Audition!_





_


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 26, 2007)

> Midori _Oh no no no ... it's all in the EYES baby ... all in the eyes! ~winks~
> 
> &#9834;midori_



:happy::blush:


----------



## bbwjb (Aug 26, 2007)

In all sillness meow  



DJ_S said:


> fun thread indeed, this is me from 2 weeks ago, when I had just cut my hair (stage1) and was acting silly.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 26, 2007)

DJ_S said:


> fun thread indeed, this is me from 2 weeks ago, when I had just cut my hair (stage1) and was acting silly.



This definately belongs in the goofy pictures thread.


----------



## GPL (Aug 26, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> This was taken in July in Pensacola..



Nice picture of you, and your shirt says it all!:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 26, 2007)

> Famouslastwords Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ_S*
> 
> 
> ...




Yeaha maybe I should cross post? But how much Vampire can people handle?

LOL!


----------



## mango (Aug 26, 2007)

*Afew pics from last month in London at my brother's 40th birthday party with my brother and sister.*



*At a Dinner*
















*Karaoke*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 26, 2007)

mango said:


> *Afew pics from last month in London at my brother's 40th birthday party with my brother and sister.*



Awwwrr....cool! Nice to see la famille, er, de mangue.


----------



## Tina (Aug 26, 2007)

Greenie, you are beautimous! Then again, I've always thought so, so it's no surprise, just further evidence. :kiss2: 

Mike, I look forward to meeting you, and your lovely bride, soon.


----------



## Paw Paw (Aug 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Taken today- yes, fuzzy again, and yes, I'm a terrible photographer.........but I like them anyway



AS IF!!!!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 26, 2007)

mango said:


> *Afew pics from last month in London at my brother's 40th birthday party with my brother and sister.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see the sexy gene runs rampant in your family. foxes.


----------



## mango (Aug 26, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i see the sexy gene runs rampant in your family. foxes.



*Why thankyou Soup!!

 *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 26, 2007)

Mango, 

What a gorgeous family! Thanks for sharing pics!

~Punkin


----------



## mango (Aug 26, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Mango,
> 
> What a gorgeous family! Thanks for sharing pics!
> 
> ~Punkin



*Cheers Punkin!

 *


----------



## Tina (Aug 26, 2007)

New thread is here.


----------

